# Israeli Apartheid



## P F Tinmore (Jun 9, 2021)

Full ESCWA report.



			https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-03/un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf


----------



## Hollie (Jun 9, 2021)

Indeed, your frantic screeching about “apartheid” is rather embarrassing as you have failed to understand where that phony label came from.


Indeed, for those who haven’t seen the ESCWA hit piece yet, the frauds, antisemites and Islamic terrorist misfits who compiled the report claiming “apartheid” have an obvious agenda.









						UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
					

U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.” The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and...



					unwatch.org
				




ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.

The ESCWA is something of a roll call of Islamic backwaters including the “State of Pally’land”

UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch

U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of "apartheid." The report's chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and unwatch.org

U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”

The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.

In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.

The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”

U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


I was certain you would retreat and run. 

Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Link?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Thank you for the above! What you fail to “ realize” is that a Palestinian State wouldn’t be a democracy
  Israelis forbidden in “ Palestine Proper”
  Denied access to their Holy Sites
   And that’s for starters. Keep posting!!


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 12, 2021)

Please be kind to Tinmore.  All his life Israel is.  And so shall it be long after his life all in vain.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2021)

MJB12741 said:


> Please be kind to Tinmore.  All his life Israel is.  And so shall it be long after his life all in vain.





MJB12741 said:


> Please be kind to Tinmore.  All his life Israel is.  And so shall it be long after his life all in vain.


His obsession with Israeli Hate is so strong he doesn’t know what he”s posting half the time  . One example such  as they get the same education, allowed in Gov”t etc. etc. 
 Can you see the same in reverse if “ Israel Proper” became part of Palestine ?   
   However, I have to give credit where credit is due. For awhile, every few weeks he would post a “ cartoon” of Hamas dancing with a Hassidic Jew stating The Jewish State should not exist
  It took awhile but he finally got it through his thick head that is NOT what the Hasidic Community believes


----------



## rylah (Jun 14, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>



What a bunch of baloney!

Just to exemplify how low the guy went....

One of his main claims, is that Israeli passports indicate ones nationality and religion,
and his proof is a picture of random Israeli Id from the web, that says "Judith",
under the section, wait for it... wait for it - *"mother's name".*
Yet omits the clear *'*******'* under the nationality section,
*no Israeli ID indicates  race, ethnicity, or religion.*








Yet both Palestinian govt's issue passports identifying their citizens by religion.
Since no Jews are allowed under their rule, these are meant to identify the Christian minority:






"Funny" how he doesn't mention that...

And this is just one example, summing up the nature of the 'apartheid' libel,
ironically the ridiculous lies and fallacies issued against Israel as 'poof'
actually describe the normal reality under the Arab rule.

Quiet ridiculous how self-defeating what he claims:


_"Israel, as state of the Jewish Nation is unique, no alike in the world" - _indeed, there's no other Jewish state, no other Greek state, no other Slovak nor other Turkish states in the world - but there're actually 16 nation-states. With *several of them specifically Arab*, and this is exactly how both the Arab governments define 'the state of Palestine' and demand it to be - Arab nation state.


_"two citizenship laws"_ - no such thing, that's bold disinformation.


_"Laws allow Israelis to discriminate on basis of race/religion"_ - he himself referred to explicitly the laws banning that, and a case where a claimant successfully sued a business and received monetary compensation by referring to that very same law in court *While PA and Hamas legislation is explicitly based on Sharia.*


_"Arab towns don't get subsidies, no libraries, parks etc. as a policy"_ - no such policy and no such law would pass. Many Arabs traditionally vote for the Orthodox parties, because they're not part of their constant family feuds. For decades one of main complaints among Arab citizens has been the abysmal corruption of their candidates.


_"Admission committees in most Jewish towns allow to discriminate against Arabs and handicapped"_ - seriously....?I won't even answer the ridiculous handicapped blood libel, that's just beyond any intellectual level. There's almost no city in Israel without Arab population - *as much as Tel-Aviv which is not listed among 'mixed cities' because it has below 10% Arab population (5%) so are others*. The acceptance commissions only exist in some small communal villages, that are usually either 'Green projects' or inhabited by the startup high-tech sector. Arabs are over represented in the industry, and no such committee can reject them based on their ethnicity, Arabs live in various such high-income communities with Jews and others, and vote predominantly left.


_"No unemployment benefits for Arabs, no offices of social services in Arab towns, security at the entrance to offices is to keep Arabs out, and no documents in Arabic"_ - that's why so many guards employed to check the bags at the entrance are Arabs, and why from a swift look I count at least *15 branches of just the social security alone in Arab towns?* Services are given not only in *Hebrew and Arabic* but also *Amharic* and every office is accessible for the hearing impaired. That's the law in my orthodox neighborhood every sign has Arabic and English in addition to Hebrew.


_"No Arabs allowed in swimming pools, ID check at the entrance is to ban Arabs"_ - again, is that why so many Arabs are lifeguards? The ID check is for municipal benefits, my grandpa and a 75 y.o. Mustafa living in his neighborhood go to the same closed beach with a pool, one to swim the other to fish on the wave breaker, they enter for free because they're elderly, others pay something symbolic, but I have to pay to pay some 20 NIS, or 3$, not because I'm Arab or Jew, but because I come from another town. 2 minutes walk to either side is wild beach open to all. *Only a week ago, a group of Arab girls tried to drown an orthodox woman in a public swimming pool*.


_"Education budget in the Arab sector is 4-times less than in predominantly Jewish cities, __Arabs are prevented, and absent from medical and technological faculties"_ - all it takes is to visit Israeli hospitals, social service offices and the high-tech industry. Arabs students are over-represented in all Israeli academia, *17% of students in Israel are Arabs being only 20% of all population*, specifically in medicine and social services faculties The difference even the Arab MK's themselves claim is twice, not four times, *overall $5,000 a year*, calculated as if every Arab citizen applicable for education is actually sent to school by the family, while comparing that to the budget invested in* every actual student *who's non-Arab in the country. More so the population with most proportion of degrees are Christian Arabs.


_"Jews don't want Arabs to go to Al-Aqsa"_ - is that why* Muslims literally riot to prevent Jews from even drinking water on the Temple Mount*, let alone dare pray? Who even gave the keys to the Waqf?


_"Arabs only allowed menial jobs in IDF"_ - like an official *spokesperson, Army radio host*? *Brigade commander* or *Maj. Gen. Commande**r*? Or maybe a *regional police commander*? Or that *special unit for the Bedouin trackers*?


_"Emergency defense regulations are renewed yearly against Arabs, allowing Jewish protests while banning any protest by Arabs"_ - this is coming from the people who usually raise the *the PA* and the *Communist flags* in Tel-Aviv and other universities...? The law is actually a regulation from the mandate period, actually directed against Jewish militias. Since the 70's it was applied a handful of times in the *mid 80's as economic regulations applying to all.*


_"When asked, Arabs prefer Israeli rule, because they don't want to move anywhere"_ - when so called "ultra-nationalist" MK Leiberman suggested  the Northern Triangle become part of an independent Palestinian state, *all Arab MK's screamed in protest*. Because in reality *Israeli Arabs overwhelmingly prefer to remain Israelis, than become part of any Arab state.* They've been bragging about their mansions and sport cars for decades, while making scenes for aid on al-Jazeerah for decades, and that's why the 'cream arabs' nickname on Arab social media is used *not for the Emirates* for some reason...


_"Arabs are locked in this situation, neither can become Jews nor immigrate_" - well, guess he should tell that *former Hizballah commander who became a Rabbi, *but not only that.; that wouldn't be as ridiculously a self defeating line of argument if not for - the *main source of growth of the Arab population in Israel : immigration from PA and Gaza into Israeli towns.*


Now,
lemme get this -
this is your "proof" of accusations rejected even by the UN?

Ironically, every single lie and fallacy he uses is a self-defeating argument,
detailing the exact reasons for *opposition to Arab rule even among Arabs themselves.*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 18, 2021)

https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2021/06/biden-about-to-throw-israel-under-bus.html'
		


The Biden administration has nominated a known anti-Israel, anti-American figure to promote the lie that Israel is an apartheid state and the US is a racist nation.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 18, 2021)

Another thread of P F Tinmore’s cut and paste YouTube videos?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 20, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


There is an existing 'boycott' thread for the youtube videos you cut and paste.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 20, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


YAWN…..  Never going to happen . The definition of insanity ; Doing ( or in your case saying” ) the same thing over and over again


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 20, 2021)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This is about apartheid and settler colonialism.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 26, 2021)

Is Israel an Apartheid State? If So, What Must Be Done?​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 26, 2021)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Jewish Voice for Peace

  This is why Tinmore likes them.  Actually got their Website and E Mailed them about their position on Israelis having access to their Holy Sites or having any say in Gov't. To say  Their answer Vague was a understatement . Basically; Its up to the residing Gov't.   Guess who that would be?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 29, 2021)

Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?​


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Indeed,
colonialism and apartheid,
only you won't say a word about it...









						Hamas court says women need a male guardian's approval to travel
					

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 2, 2021)

Why Israel is an apartheid state w/ Haidar Eid, Jeff Halper, Noura Mansour & Arie Huybregts​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 2, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why Israel is an apartheid state w/ Haidar Eid, Jeff Halper, Noura Mansour & Arie Huybregts​


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 4, 2021)

Israel Committing Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel Committing Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution​


You don't have any idea of what 'apartheid' is, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 4, 2021)

Is Israel Guilty Of Apartheid Against Palestinians?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

From Sheikh Jarrah to Gaza: Journalism under apartheid | The Listening Post​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> From Sheikh Jarrah to Gaza: Journalism under apartheid | The Listening Post​



You didn't know apartheid is a system of racial segregation?

Before you launch yourself into these copy and paste gee-had frenzies, you might want to learn some terms and definitions.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> From Sheikh Jarrah to Gaza: Journalism under apartheid | The Listening Post​


Check out AP News and explain why almost every Arab nation is rebelling against it's leaders.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 11, 2021)

*RE*:  Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia Israeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
*SUBTOPIC*:  Undefined Elements of the Allegation to match the Offense
※→  et al,

Article 7(2h) • Crimes Against Humanity - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court
"*The crime of apartheid*" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;

*ELEMENTS of the OFFENSE*


​
*(COMMENT)*

Short Answer:  This is a case where the "Complainants" the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) supporters are NOT 
using a definition of the "Crime of Apartheid" that has been strictly construed and applied.  Instead, the HoAP was extended by their own criteria to meet their claim.  The claim and allegation is ambiguous and the definition was interpreted in favor of the HoAP and supporters to fit their claim. (Article 22 • _Nullum crimen sine lege_ - Part 3, • General Principles of Criminal Law • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court)






_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > From Sheikh Jarrah to Gaza: Journalism under apartheid | The Listening Post​
> ...


Do you mean the US supported despots and dictators, including the PA?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I understand quite well that Arabs are not bright and very easy for the White Man to manipulate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> *RE*:  Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia Israeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
> *SUBTOPIC*:  Undefined Elements of the Allegation to match the Offense
> ※→  et al,
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


> Short Answer: This is a case where the "Complainants" the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) supporters are NOT
> using a definition of the "Crime of Apartheid" that has been strictly construed and applied.


Yes they are.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It is standard policy for imperial/colonial powers to establish a local oligarchy to control the natives.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Which, of course, absolves the Arab leaders who butcher their own people of blame...*RIGHT*?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The oligarchs are supplied all the guns and money, so who can complain?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You mean you can only complain about Israel but not the Arabs that willingly murder each other?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No surprise that you do not know jack about how the world works.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I know how Jew haters work...Blame everything on Israel and all Arabs are good despite murdering their own people.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


When did you ever have a case to be made?


----------



## rylah (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



And you're the one guy here pushing the propaganda of those very exact oligarchs,
for the last ten years on a daily basis...then come bragging about your new house in the US.

....sounds familiar...?


----------



## rylah (Jul 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In the meantime every accusation projected at Israel,
reveals them to be the very norms in Arab society,
and the exact opposite reality in Israel.

see post #11


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2021)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jul 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What, nothing to refute?

Indeed, the false accusations against Israel,
are mere projections of the norm in Arab society.

In fact Arabs don't have a problem with apartheid,
they're the one demanding more of it:


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Indeependent (Jul 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


It’s nice to see Jews finally thinking like Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 13, 2021)

Yale students approve statement denouncing Israeli 'apartheid' and 'ethnic cleansing'​


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Sheer lunacy...

by that measure Ireland, Philippines, UAE, Morocco, Tunisia,
Estonia, Austria, Denmark, France, Spain, Greece and Turkey etc. are apartheid.





__





						Jus sanguinis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 22, 2021)

Norman Finkelstein on Israel & What's happening Here​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


What’s the fuss all about?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2021)

Is What's Happening in Jerusalem, Gaza Israeli 'Apartheid'?​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Is What's Happening in Jerusalem, Gaza Israeli 'Apartheid'?​


Are folks who use the ''apartheid'' slogan without understanding the definition just buffoons?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2021)

Gabor Maté speaks with Russell Brand about Israeli settler colonial apartheid in Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


When in a few years historians look at the year 2021 in Israel, it’s a safe bet that the salient theme will not be COVID-19 or the exit of Netanyahu but apartheid. The year began on January 12 with the publication of B’Tselem’s report _A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid_. Three months later, on April 27, Human Rights Watch drove the point home by publishing its report _A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution_. Just two months later, on July 6, more than 600 academics, artists and intellectuals from more than 45 countries issued a Declaration calling for the dismantling of the apartheid regime in historic Palestine. Since then, the number of signatories has grown steadily and has now reached 1,000, including Nobel Prize winners, prominent academics and artists.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Including you, there are 1,001 people who don't understand the terms they toss around.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2021)

From Sheikh Jarrah to Gaza: Journalism under apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 1, 2021)

PALESTINE: Ethnic Cleansing, Apartheid, & Violence​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 1, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> PALESTINE: Ethnic Cleansing, Apartheid, & Violence​



"Apartheid'' is a favored slogan of the ''Islamic Entity''. 

You never took the time to understand the definition?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 8, 2021)

“It Is Apartheid”: Rights Group B’Tselem on How Israel Advances Jewish Supremacy Over Palestinians​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 8, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> “It Is Apartheid”: Rights Group B’Tselem on How Israel Advances Jewish Supremacy Over Palestinians​


You still don't understand the misuse of the ''apartheid'' slogan? It has been explained to you repeatedly so I'm left to think you copy and paste strictly as a propaganda exercise.


----------



## teddyearp (Aug 11, 2021)

Yawn.  How many god damn threads is Tinmore going to start accusing Israel of Apartheid?  Tinmore, your pretzel simply cannot get any more twisted than it is now.  Nor can your mind, or so I thought.


----------



## teddyearp (Aug 11, 2021)

Hollie said:


> You still don't understand the misuse of the ''apartheid'' slogan? It has been explained to you repeatedly so I'm left to think you copy and paste strictly as a propaganda exercise.


Come now Hollie, you're just figuring that out?


----------



## rylah (Aug 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>




Was the dreamed about _"Palestinian state" _to erase all mention of_ 'Arab'_
from its titles and laws as the state of every nation and people?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2021)

“A Threshold Crossed”: Israel Is Guilty of Apartheid, Human Rights Watch Says for First Time​


----------



## rylah (Aug 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> “A Threshold Crossed”: Israel Is Guilty of Apartheid, Human Rights Watch Says for First Time​



Indeed the threshold of complete bs is crossed.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 12, 2021)

RE: Economic and Social Commission for Western AsiaIsraeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Approach to the End of Rhetoric
⁜→ rylah, P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*:  The Palestinians constantly complain that Israel is so inhumane; yet want the border controls into Israel lifted so they may enter unobstructed.  Why is this so?  Why aren't the Arab Palestinians focusing the same complaints towards Jordan or Egypt?



P F Tinmore said:


> “A Threshold Crossed”: Israel Is Guilty of Apartheid, Human Rights Watch Says for First Time​





rylah said:


> Indeed the threshold of complete bs is crossed.


*(COMMENT)*

Thought Experiment:

*IF *there is a sovereign distinction between Israel and the Arab Palestinian West Bank (_AKA: _State of Palestine) *THEN *there is no case for "apartheid."  The case for "apartheid" assumes that the separation of one racial group (_under an institutionalized regime_) over the other racial group (_within the same institutional regime_)  is within the same political jurisdiction (_with the intention of maintaining that regime_).

*IF *there is a NO sovereign distinction between Israel and the Arab Palestinian West Bank (no State of Palestine) *THEN *there is NO Occupation and Israel holds sovereign authority over the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  An occupation supposes that the condition of the territory of one racial group is placed under the authority of the foreign hostile army of a different racial group.

*It is NOT the case* that one racial group can claim "apartheid" from the foreign power that has placed them under occupation.  That would mean that the people of the territory under occupation are claiming to be of the same population of the group under occupation.  That is contradictory.

........................................................- EITHER -​There are two distinct territories → where one territory occupies another territory. ​............................................................- OR - ​There is one territory → where there is a separation between the two racial groups; one dominating the other.​
*IF* there is the State of Palestine, *THEN* the State of Palestine cannot claim "apartheid" from the State of Israel.  That would be like Mexico claiming they are under an "apartheid" from the United States.

By claiming to be occupied, they claiming they are a State.  By claiming "apartheid" they are claiming they are not a separate state.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> The Palestinians constantly complain that Israel is so inhumane; yet want the border controls into Israel lifted so they may enter unobstructed. Why is this so? Why aren't the Arab Palestinians focusing the same complaints towards Jordan or Egypt?


I am surprised that you don't already know this. Well, then again, I am not surprised.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2021)

Israeli comedian slams Israel for apartheid​


----------



## rylah (Aug 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli comedian slams Israel for apartheid​



So we're down from a bombastic title of a false report retracted by the UN,
to an appeal to comedian's authority trying to slam Israel
by comparing Palestinians to animals?

...thanks for being that stupid...


----------



## rylah (Aug 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> I am surprised that you don't already know this. Well, then again, I am not surprised.


See, so far each of your tropes prove otherwise when examined,
while you haven't been able to answer anything directly.

Not surprising at all.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2021)

"The Struggle" #467 Roadmap to Apartheid​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 13, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> "The Struggle" #467 Roadmap to Apartheid​


It's a struggle not to laugh at these silly youtube videos.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2021)

Roger Waters- “It’s official ISRAEL is an APARTHEID STATE”​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roger Waters- “It’s official ISRAEL is an APARTHEID STATE”​


As opposed to a raging Jew hater you believe to be a hero, you seem to miss that your heroes are some rather ugly stereotypes.


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

Hollie said:


> "Apartheid'' is a favored slogan of the ''Islamic Entity''.
> 
> You never took the time to understand the definition?



Are they building any Palestinian housing in the West Bank or East Jerusalem?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Are they building any Palestinian housing in the West Bank or East Jerusalem?


Who is 'they'?


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Who is 'they'?



The Israelis.. There are some 50 Israeli construction companies and most have US partners. Are they building any Palestinian housing in the West Bank or East Jerusalem?


----------



## TheParser (Aug 15, 2021)

1. Israel is a tiny slice of land established for the Jewish people. Where they can feel safe.

2. Why is it wrong if the Israelis want to live with people who share their cultural values?

3. The Israelis just want to live in peace.

4. And they wish the best of  luck to the  Arab people.

5. The Israelis prefer that their country remain at least 75% Jewish. What is wrong with that?

6. If they let too many Arab people come in, then the Jewish state will no longer exist.


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

TheParser said:


> 1. Israel is a tiny slice of land established for the Jewish people. Where they can feel safe.
> 
> 2. Why is it wrong if the Israelis want to live with people who share their cultural values?
> 
> ...



Yes, they were given land in Palestine, but they have taken land in Lebanon , Syria, the West Bank and East Jerusalem.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> The Israelis.. There are some 50 Israeli construction companies and most have US partners. Are they building any Palestinian housing in the West Bank or East Jerusalem?


If you expect your posting to be taken seriously, avoid using the ''apartheid'' slogan when it's meaningless in the context of your comments.

Israeli construction in Area 'C' is ''apartheid'', how? Are the Pally terrorists building Israeli housing in the mini-caliphate of Mahmoud'istan? 


I'm guessing you're fine with a very narrow, yet false, use of the ''apartheid'' slogan. 








						Abbas pledges: There will be no Israelis in Palestine
					

'In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli -- civilian or soldier -- on our lands,' says PA leader




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> The Israelis.. There are some 50 Israeli construction companies and most have US partners. Are they building any Palestinian housing in the West Bank or East Jerusalem?


I guess you don't know that
the construction industry is dominated by Arabs.

Last week a 1000 apartments were approved for the PA to build in Judea.
Out of 57,737 building permits in Jerusalem from 1991-2018,
31,370 in mixed and predominantly Arab neighborhoods.


----------



## rylah (Aug 15, 2021)

Now tell us,

why none of Pali governments
ever allow any Africans into politics?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2021)

WATCH: UN diplomat Lakhdar Brahimi says #UNInvestigateApartheid…


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2021)

Global Response to Israeli apartheid:  A call to the UNGA from Palestinian and international Civil Society Organizations
					

Date: 22 SEP 2020  Apartheid is a crime against humanity, giving rise to individual criminal responsibility and State responsibility to bring the illegal situation to an end. In May 2020, a large number of Palestinian civil society organisations called on all States to ad...




					www.alhaq.org
				




In light of the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people, which will only continue to be entrenched through annexation, we, the undersigned Palestinian, regional, and international civil society organisations, urge the UN General Assembly to take urgent and effective actions to address the root causes of Palestinian oppression and to end Israel’s occupation, illegal blockade of Gaza, unlawful acquisition of Palestinian territory by force, its regime of apartheid over the Palestinian people as a whole, and the prolonged denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people, including to self-determination and the right of Palestinian refugees and displaced persons to return to their homes, lands, and property.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 18, 2021)

As usual,


P F Tinmore said:


> “A Threshold Crossed”: Israel Is Guilty of Apartheid, Human Rights Watch Says for First Time​


As usual your posts are meaningless and ridiculous. They accuse Israel of “ Apartheid” but have nothing to say about Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, etc? Etc?
  Wait..,.  What about Afghanistan? Maybe Israel should insist Palestinian women cover head to toe, kill them if they don’t, beat people to death, set fire to them while alive, and publicly behead them??  Then they would have nothing to complain about


----------



## Hollie (Aug 18, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Global Response to Israeli apartheid:  A call to the UNGA from Palestinian and international Civil Society Organizations
> 
> 
> Date: 22 SEP 2020  Apartheid is a crime against humanity, giving rise to individual criminal responsibility and State responsibility to bring the illegal situation to an end. In May 2020, a large number of Palestinian civil society organisations called on all States to ad...
> ...


Without a youtube video, it never happened.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 18, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Global Response to Israeli apartheid:  A call to the UNGA from Palestinian and international Civil Society Organizations
> 
> 
> Date: 22 SEP 2020  Apartheid is a crime against humanity, giving rise to individual criminal responsibility and State responsibility to bring the illegal situation to an end. In May 2020, a large number of Palestinian civil society organisations called on all States to ad...
> ...


You can post until your fingers fall off but “ Right of Return” will never happen.   In addition, you “ forget” the UN’s condition” Live in Peace with your Neighbors”  lol


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 26, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Welcome to Israel! The Jewish people are now free to pray at the Western Wall
And all their Religious Sites !!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


It’s really ignorant to try and compare SA apartheid to the Israeli government.

Don’t be an accomplice to ignorance by cutting and pasting propaganda. 

I’m guessing you just can’t help but promote fraud?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 5, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>











						The Harsh Reality of Life Under Apartheid in South Africa
					

From 1948 through the 1990s, a single word dominated life in South Africa. Apartheid—Afrikaans for “apartness”—kept the country’s majority Black population




					www.history.com
				




As usual, he is lying


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Tinmore,
 Where are those “ links” RE; Israel was offered a “ One State Solution” in 1947-48 and especially after 1967? 
  Maybe you can find the link RE; Who closed the Straits In 1967     LOL !


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 11, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Tinmore,
> Where are those “ links” RE; Israel was offered a “ One State Solution” in 1947-48 and especially after 1967?
> Maybe you can find the link RE; Who closed the Straits In 1967     LOL !


Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project​


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project​


Arabs-Moslems still hoping to re-write history.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 11, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project​


A " Single State" was proposed but the PALESTINIANS rejected?  THANK YOU!
 Show us where the Jewish people were FORMALLY offered a " One State Solution"
  You " forgot" the 1967 Link


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 11, 2021)

Israel Committing Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


The silly "apartheid" slogan is a favorite of Pally Arabs. 

Comical that they make themselves buffoons using terms they don't understand.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 14, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


YAWN…. Can’t you come up with some new Material?   Know which one I haven’t seen in awhile? The picture of the Hasidic Jew and a Member of Hamas dancing !!     LOlL


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 14, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Normally they would be right on this but at this time it’s not their priority. They are investigating WOMEN’S RIGHTS in AFGHANISTAN !    LOL !!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 21, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>


Tinmore likes this group because they don’t believe Israel has the  right to Exist. Know how many times he has posted this? LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Sep 27, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Scholars like this?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollie said:


> Scholars like this?


Never knew Bin Laden was a Zionist


----------



## rylah (Oct 3, 2021)

They always accuse Israel
by project their own intentions...`


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 4, 2021)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt. 1: Apartheid Within Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 4, 2021)

rylah said:


> They always accuse Israel
> by project their own intentions...`


14 members of the current Israeli government are *Arabs.* 1 Supreme Court judge. 46% of new doctors are *Arabs*. The only law that is mandatory upon Jews and not Arabs is military conscription.

No Palestinians?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> 14 members of the current Israeli government are *Arabs.* 1 Supreme Court judge. 46% of new doctors are *Arabs*. The only law that is mandatory upon Jews and not Arabs is military conscription.
> 
> No Palestinians?


YAWN….. “ No Israelis in Palestine”


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> 14 members of the current Israeli government are *Arabs.* 1 Supreme Court judge. 46% of new doctors are *Arabs*. The only law that is mandatory upon Jews and not Arabs is military conscription.
> 
> No Palestinians?











						Abbas pledges: There will be no Israelis in Palestine
					

'In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli -- civilian or soldier -- on our lands,' says PA leader




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
					

Judge Tayseer Al-Tamimi says Al-Aqsa Mosque, including Jewish holy site, is Islamic and belongs to Muslims alone




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Tinmore has a problem with reading comprehension


----------



## rylah (Oct 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> 14 members of the current Israeli government are *Arabs.* 1 Supreme Court judge. 46% of new doctors are *Arabs*. The only law that is mandatory upon Jews and not Arabs is military conscription.
> 
> No Palestinians?



Of the 4 main Arab parties in Israel,
one is Social-Communist, another Islamist, and two Arab nationalist,
of which only one identifies with the Arab Palestinian nationalism - the Pan-Arabist faction.

Any of the Palestinian governments
even allow Jewish members?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 4, 2021)

rylah said:


> Of the 4 main Arab parties in Israel,
> one is Social-Communist, another Islamist, and two Arab nationalist,
> of which only one identifies with the Arab Palestinian nationalism - the Pan-Arabist faction.
> 
> ...


You're not going to get a response


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2021)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt 2: The Occupied Palestinian Territory​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 5, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Apartheid Webinar Series Pt 2: The Occupied Palestinian Territory​
> YAWN…  YAWN….. Land that was considered to be part of Jordan and Egypt before they INITIATED the 67 War


     They didn’t, Tinmore? Please tell us who closed the Straits


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2021)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt.3: Apartheid in Exile​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Apartheid Webinar Series Pt.3: Apartheid in Exile​



You insist on being an accomplice to ignorance.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2021)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt.4: Moving to Freedom, Justice and Equality​


----------



## RoccoR (Oct 5, 2021)

RE:  Economic and Social Commission for Western AsiaIsraeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
SUBTOPIC:  Misuse of the allegation...
※→ P F TINMORE, et al,

BLUF:  Within the first 15 minutes of the presentation, they make a fatal flaw in their argument.



P F Tinmore said:


> Apartheid Webinar Series Pt.4: Moving to Freedom, Justice and Equality​


*(COMMENT)*

This is the definition of "Apartheid."

✦  "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by *one racial group over any other racial group* or groups and committed *with the intention of maintaining that regime*;"​​The fourth Element of the Offense in the crime "Apartheid"  is found in Article 7 (1) (j)
*Crime against humanity of apartheid*​The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.​
This is the intent behind that definition (meaning).

✦ * "The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed* and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted."​
The conflict is not between "one racial group over any other racial group" and it is not a case of a crime committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.  And the law cannot be twisted just to satisfy the Arab Palestinian need to somehow justify their allegation.

In the (over) 70 years since the establishment of the State of Israel (_the Jewish National Hom_e), the regimes over which Israel has been politically controlled have changed 13 times.

Since 1974, when the Seventh Arab League Summit, politically established the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people – the PLO Regime has changed only once in the ensuing half-century (_from the Chairmanship of Yasser Arafat to the Chairmanship of Mahmoud Abbas_).   The PLO was founded in 1964 (57 years ago) with the purpose of the "liberation of Palestine" through armed struggle.

Now what is interesting here is that the people that are fighting to maintain a regime are the Palestinians.  Without regard to what the Palestinians say -- what they are doing is completely different.  Chairman Abbas is now on the 10th year of his Presidency (_if you subscribe to the theory that Abbas assumed power legitimately_).   But for all practical purposes, Abbas has been the dictator of the territory since his assumption of the PLO chairmanship (_the last 17 years_).

This strategy is very common among the mouthy Arab Palestinians.  And they compound the mistake by trying to impress the audience by a show of numbers in the Palestinian Love Fest they call a "series" as if it were a program of some sort.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah (Oct 5, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You're not going to get a response



Of course, they won't say a word.

The racist trash lying about Israel, are actually proud 
that no Jews or Africans allowed in any of Palestinian govt.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Economic and Social Commission for Western AsiaIsraeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC:  Misuse of the allegation...
> ※→ P F TINMORE, et al,
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Huh?


Thank Allah for YouTube, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2021)

This is Apartheid Webinar, 22 March 2021​


----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> This is Apartheid Webinar, 22 March 2021​



Ironically, what they describe as apartheid,
is the exact norm in every Arab society.

Let's examine-

is it apartheid to ban the Kuffiyeh,
or the term applies only against Jews?









						Hamas-Fatah dispute over wearing keffiyeh spills over to Gaza university
					

Hamas-affiliated police forces assaulted students wearing the Palestinian keffiyeh on the Al-Azhar University campus in the Gaza Strip, causing uproar among the Fatah movement.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2021)

PSC Parliamentary Briefing: 21st July 2021​


----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2021)

Calling the Thing by its Proper Name: “Apartheid” Between the Jordan River & the Mediterranean Sea​


----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)

*Gazan logic:"Jews are enemies of Islam! Please can I work in Israel?"*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2021)

Sherry Wolf: Israel's Apartheid State​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sherry Wolf: Israel's Apartheid State​


Anybody notice that when Tinmore is asked why Palestinians object when Jews are at Temple Mount, will forbid them praying at the Western Wall if they were able and why Abbas stated “ No Israelis in Palestine” there is no response?
 Let him ramble on about “ Apartheid” all he wants


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 13, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Anybody notice that when Tinmore is asked why Palestinians object when Jews are at Temple Mount, will forbid them praying at the Western Wall if they were able and why Abbas stated “ No Israelis in Palestine” there is no response?
> Let him ramble on about “ Apartheid” all he wants


How many Palestinians are citizens of Israel?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 13, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> How many Palestinians are citizens of Israel?


Aren't Pallys citizens of the ''country of Pally'land'', the country invented by the Treaty of Lausanne in 1924 along with a host of other ''new states''?

It should be a simple matter to cite the reference in the Treaty of Lausanne that created the ''Magical Kingdom of Pally'land'' and those ''new states'', yet, you cannot do so. 

Thanks for nothing.

What's on YouTube, today?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 13, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> How many Palestinians are citizens of  Israel?


  There are roughly 250,000 Palestinians within the 67 Borders which include almost 2,000,000 Arabs total
   Still can’t answer any of my questions; can you Tinmore? You never can


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 13, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> There are roughly 250,000 Palestinians within the 67 Borders which include almost 2,000,000 Arabs total
> Still can’t answer any of my questions; can you Tinmore? You never can


Their IDs have "Palestinian" listed as their nationality?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 13, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Their IDs have "Palestinian" listed as their nationality?


 They are living in Israel. Still can’t comment on why they object to Jews praying at the Temple Mount or the Western Wall


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 13, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They are living in Israel. Still can’t comment on why they object to Jews praying at the Temple Mount or the Western Wall


Give Israel an inch and it will take a mile.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 13, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


> Give Israel an inch and it will take a mile.


Deflection. Just admit you can’t answer my question


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 15, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Same old….. Same old…. 
   No Israelis at Temple Mount or Western Wall


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 15, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/09/29/the-one-state-solution-and-the-brutal-honesty-of-edward-said/
		


For some reason Tinmore seems to not able to comprehend this will never happen


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2021)

Rejecting Israel’s Apartheid – From Labour Conference to Military Conscription​


----------



## rylah (Oct 20, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>



He says no doubt, 
your headline says it's a question.

So how would a 'Palestinian state' be a viable solution
when their passports differentiate people by religion
and don't allow Jews and Africans in govt?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 20, 2021)

rylah said:


> He says no doubt,
> your headline says it's a question.
> 
> So how would a 'Palestinian state' be a viable solution
> ...


Not going to get a response to this or the fact that Israelis would not have access to their religious sites


----------



## rylah (Oct 20, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Not going to get a response to this or the fact that Israelis would not have access to their religious sites


But listen, are WE ready for full access to our religious sites?

I mean, to complain assuming its in the distant,
is different than wake one day to witness it realizing.

P F Tinmore says_ 'Israel is getting desperate by the day'_,
there's something to it, less about Israel, rather entire generation.

So it's the same argument - false accusations continue regardless - are You for real?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 20, 2021)

rylah said:


> But listen, are WE ready for full access to our religious sites?
> 
> I mean, to complain assuming its in the distant,
> is different than wake one day to witness it realizing.
> ...


Israel isn’t giving in to any of their DEMANDS ( not negotiation) but Israel is getting more desperate?
  You know who is getting more desperate? It’s Tinmore


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 5, 2021)

Human Rights Watch Report: Israel committing crimes of apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Nov 9, 2021)

Palestinians: Our True Goal is to Destroy Israel
					

The Palestinians are upset because Jews are being permitted to tour the Temple Mount. The Palestinians do not want to see Jews visiting their holy site; they do not want to see Jews in Jerusalem, and they do not want to see any Jew at all in the land




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org
				




Which is why E. Jerusalem will always be in Israeli hands and why there will never be" Right of Return"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2021)

WATCH: UN diplomat Lakhdar Brahimi says #UNInvestigateApartheid
“The General Assembly of the UN played a central role in the successful dismantling of apartheid in South Africa... it should play an equally important role in ending Israel’s apartheid regime against Palestinians.”


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2021)

The Question of Apartheid & Achieving Equality​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2021)

What's Behind Shifting U.S. Politics on Palestine, and Where is it Going?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2021)

Justice for Some: Live with Noura Erakat​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2021)

Twenty Years After 9/11: Islamophobia and the Politics of Empire​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2021)

Terror Designations – Israeli Capital Punishment for Palestinian NGOs​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


All twelve?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Climate justice?

You mean like global warming?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2021)

Gee. How quickly does the Islamic fascist “apartheid” slogan dissolve?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Dec 12, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Notice how all through the thread you only rely on the bandwagon fallacy,
instead of addressing the inconsistencies in the apartheid narrative.

Do you have anything original to say to have a discussion,
or only appeal to the number of times a lie is repeated?

*Google - Flat earth*
About 1,350,000,000 results


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


When a bunch of loudest screaming undergraduates
is your appeal to authority - then the earth must be flat...









						Low voter participation highlights disconnect between students and SGA
					

In the most recent Student Government Association (SGA) election on April 17, only 28 percent of St. Olaf students voted online — 72 percent failed to cast their votes for a candidate or executive …




					www.theolafmessenger.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why do you have to manipulate
the headlines to say the
oppose of the quote?

Even Schocken today admits,
Apartheid is the goal of the *anti-Zionists.*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2022)

Palestine Podcast #48: ‘Apartheid in Palestine – Yesh Din’s landmark legal opinion’​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 16, 2022)

Is Israel an Apartheid State? If So, What Must Be Done?​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Is Israel an Apartheid State? If So, What Must Be Done?​


Poor Tinmore; 
  Can’t stand the fact that there should be a “ Palestinian State” with No Israelis allowed, not having access to their Holy Sites but not a Jewish State


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 17, 2022)

Palestine Podcast #40: Ilan Pappe & Ronnie Kasrils - 'Lessons from Jewish & South African Struggles'​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 18, 2022)

WATCH: UN diplomat Lakhdar Brahimi says #UNInvestigateApartheid
“The General Assembly of the UN played a central role in the successful dismantling of apartheid in South Africa... it should play an equally important role in ending Israel’s apartheid regime against Palestinians.”


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2022)

Why do people speak of apartheid in Israel? Omar Barghouti interviewed by Yanis Varoufakis | DiEM25​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 31, 2022)

Webinar: The Israeli Occupation and The Crime of Apartheid. Legal Opinion by Yesh Din​


----------



## seaofnails (Jan 31, 2022)

The fact of  history   -  the  Heber    /     Yahûdı̂y     -=      Jews 

these nationality of people have lived in Israel since  4,000  years ago,  there have always been   Heber  /  Yahûdı̂y   people living in the land of  Israel.

However,   2000  years  ago,       Italy - was waging war against Israel in order to seize control of Canaan -

When the    Italian   Canaanites     destroyed the Hebrew temple and drove  most  of  the Jews out of Israel the    Italian   Canaanites    immediately renamed their Canaanite territory - calling it        "Palestinian Territory "

The Popes today often refer to Israel as     "Palestinian Land “     or Palestine

The word      "Palestinian"    derives from the Philistines. The   Canaanite  Popes do this because they do not believe that the Jews have a promise from God to give them Israel as an inheritance.

Just because  Popes  and  the   Canaanite  Italians   and  also  their  neighboring  bloodline relatives   -    the  Canaanite.  Persian,  Arabians  all  do not  agree with the  Bible  that promises that God will always recognize Israel as the  Homeland  of the Jews forever,  this  does not mean that these  Canaanites  have any validity or truth.

There have been Jews living In  Israel  for  over   4,000   years,   Most of them  were forced to convert to   Catholislamic   faith,   it was  just  about 70 years ago  that the  Protestants  for the first time in history finally rebelled against the  Fatican  in  Rome and  decided to allow all Jews   worldwide   to return back to their original homeland.

Rome  is  the  one  who  named  the  land  of   Israel  as  Palestine  immediately  after  killing  millions  of   Jews  and  driving  most of them out in  AD  70. but a small minority of Jews throughout the last  4,000   years have lived and died in Israel regardless of what the   Catholislamic   propaganda demands,

The Palestinian people invented their  existence  on   November 15, 1988.      before then,  the only  Palestinian people were who the  Popes  referred to  as   Jews in Israel..  

How  eager the  Italian  Canaanites are to support their Canaanite.  Persian,  Arabian relatives while denying the  Jews their historical   4,000  +  year  old   homeland  for the last  2,000  years.

*The reason the Palestinians are not allowed to get within close  proximity  to  the   Jews  in  Israel  is  because   they  have  have  vowed  openly  that  their  main  goal  is  to  kill  and  destroy  the  Jewish  race.*

The  *Palestinians  *have  openly  declared  war  upon  Israel   and have attempted to  bomb and attack  and  destroy  the  Jews  and exterminate  them

*People  are  upset because  the  Jews  are  winning  the  war.

This war will never  end  until  all  Palestinians  are gone   or  until   all  Jews  are  gone.*

 So many voices around the planet are complaining about the *little ** Palestinian  children* being  killed by Israel's defensive maneuvers *to destroy the  **Palestinians ** missiles and rockets.
But the fact is that the  **Palestinians  train  and  program  **their   little  children ** to fight and kill  Jews*

in  2021   -   more than 3,400    *rockets   have  * bombarded  Israel's  cities and towns.  

What if it was  *Little  Palestinian  Children ** who were firing these bombs and bombs. **   ?*

*Little  Palestinian  Children are  all  introduced to    -  firing ranges and rocketry and bombing environments and trained how to use these tactics in destroying  Israeli civilians.*

From  the  moment Palestinian Children  are able to speak and communicate, they begin training to fight and kill Jews.

Here is a       -    third  grade recital that Palestinian children  in the third grade are taught to remember and repeat together.
National Education and Socialization, Grade 3, Vol. 1, 2016–17, p. 15–16.

Activity 1: We listen and repeat:
Warrior, warrior, warrior,
Oh my land, the land of the ancestors
Warrior, warrior, warrior,

I have climbed the mountains and fought the struggle
I have conquered the impossible, and smashed the bonds
With the wind's resolve and the weapon's fire
And the determination of my people to fight the struggle

Palestine is my revenge and the land of steadfastness
By the oath under the flag
By my land and people, and the fire of pain
I will live as a warrior, I will remain a warrior,
I will die as a warrior—until my country returns.

The  Palestinian children  are  given activities around these types of  national poems that narrates to them that the concept of “return” [into Israel] should be  achieved by blood spilling and self-sacrifice. 
The following poem,

“The Land of the Generous” by Hamid Mahmoud, is printed under a picture of Jerusalem, East and West. 

We sing and remember:
The Land of the Generous
I vow I shall sacrifice my blood, to saturate the land of the generous
And will eliminate the usurper from my country, and will annihilate the  remnants of the foreigners.

Our Beautiful Language, Grade 3, Vol. 2, 2016–17, p 64. 

*Palestinian children are expected to become martyrs; in other words, to be killed in conflicts with defensive Israeli security forces. *

*Palestinian children  are taught that they are  called    -   “The Martyr.”   Getting killed in clashes becomes part of the curriculum.*

   When  Palestinian children  reach   Grade 4 they are taught 
  Our Beautiful Language, Vol. 1, 2016–17, pp. 32–35.

While Layla is dreaming about the return to Palestine/Israel, in the following poem by Ibrahim Ali, two young members of Fatah,* the lion cub boy and the flower girl, are ready to attack. *

The accompanying illustration shows  on their  workbook  the two, in uniform, against the background of *a blood-spilled path leading to Jerusalem. They commit themselves to conquer Haifa, Jaffa and Jerusalem.*

The fact is, *Palestinian children *spend their entire lives training and learning how to make bombs and rockets and weapons of terrorism 

      -   from the moment they are able to communicate and receive instructions, *they are taught how to kidnap Jews **and their training puts them  directly on the battlefield **and in the** line of fire.*


----------



## Noel Long (Jan 31, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Please be kind to Tinmore.  All his life Israel is.  And so shall it be long after his life all in vain.


Fighting for freedom is never in vain.


----------



## seaofnails (Feb 1, 2022)

The reason that the Canaanites   / Palestinian   were removed out of the land of Israel is very simple.

*The Canaanites themselves were landowners who had divided up and separated portions of Israel   -  *   the  Israelis purchased large portions of the land of Israel from  the  Canaanite  landowners and allowed  Palestinians to resettle near Israel *with the Idea that they would live in peace and receive the benefit of living among the  Jewish  people  to have success, freedom, economy and obtain individual wealth.

ISRAEL  WELCOMED  THE  PALESTINIANS  TO  LIVE  IN  ISRAEL  AND ASSIMILATE *

  -  Immediately the Muslim governments surrounding the region began to prepare for a massive war and threatened to  exterminate  the  Jews from Israel.

The Palestinians joined up with the Muslims and assembled themselves together and left  behind  their  life of peace and success of living among or near the Jews    - they then began a new life and  moved  out  and  away  from their  homes  in  Israel  because they were expecting a massive battle to take place.

*They lost the war *     -  but afterwards continued to wage a series of wars and attacks against Israel.    *And the more attempts they make to exterminate the Jews, the more they attack the deeper in poverty they get *

*and the farther away from Israel they are forced back*.

THE  FACTS

In 1875,   The  Jews were the majority of the population of Jerusalem

 and by 1905  -   two-thirds of its citizens were all Jews 

The Encyclopaedia Britannica of 1910 gives the population figure pf Jerusalem as 60,000, *of whom 40,000 were Jews.

hundreds of millions of dollars were paid by Jewish buyers to Arab landowners  who owned the land and willingly sold the land.

Most all Canaanites living in Israel did not own the land,  they  rented  and  many  of them  were  nomads  who  simply  were  passing  through from  time  to time.

 In 1944, Jews paid between   $1,000 and $1,100   per acre in Palestine for dry sandy unfertile  lands. and  hundreds of millions of dollars were paid to  Canaanite  land owners  whom  mostly were  Muslim  Governments  claiming  to  be  landowners.

in the same year rich black soil in the state of Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre       (U.S. Department of Agriculture).

Hundreds of millions of dollars were paid to * Canaanite  Islamic  governments .  The Arab Muslim countries began to see the Jews around the world returning to their homeland and the Canaanites simply were thrown into a demonic fit of foaming rage  -   war was declared and the Palestinians living along the borders of Israel moved out of the area because they expected that a war would successfully exterminate and enslave the  Jewish  people  and  they  would  then  hold  the  Jews  for  ransom  and  extract  even  more  money.

When you envision and  truly  look a the situation  of the facts,  you see a  Canaanite  hatred  for  the  Hebrew  race  with a religion  that  teaches that Jews are lower than  animals such as pigs  and  monkeys and  apes  and deserve to be enslaved  and humiliated.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 1, 2022)

Noel Long said:


> Fighting for freedom is never in vain.


I have to note that totalitarian ideologies such as islamism have never brought freedom to anyone. Islamic history is one of war, conquest and enslavement.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 1, 2022)

seaofnails said:


> The reason that the Canaanites   / Palestinian   were removed out of the land of Israel is very simple.
> 
> *The Canaanites themselves were landowners who had divided up and separated portions of Israel   -  *   the  Israelis purchased large portions of the land of Israel from  the  Canaanite  landowners and allowed  Palestinians to resettle near Israel *with the Idea that they would live in peace and receive the benefit of living among the  Jewish  people  to have success, freedom, economy and obtain individual wealth.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to all of those Israeli talking points?





__





						Introduction - 1948
					






					www.1948.org.uk


----------



## Noel Long (Feb 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I have to note that totalitarian ideologies such as islamism have never brought freedom to anyone. Islamic history is one of war, conquest and enslavement.


I mean freedom from Israeli colonisation and militarism. Whether they free themselves from religious dogma is a separate issue and up to them. I hope we soon see a reversion to the more enlightened Islamic movements of the 50s and 60s prior to the Iranian revolution. They weren't perfect and contained the seeds of discontent that allowed the Ayatollahs to take over but they were more advanced than the current disaster.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 1, 2022)

Noel Long said:


> I mean freedom from Israeli colonisation and militarism. Whether they free themselves from religious dogma is a separate issue and up to them. I hope we soon see a reversion to the more enlightened Islamic movements of the 50s and 60s prior to the Iranian revolution. They weren't perfect and contained the seeds of discontent that allowed the Ayatollahs to take over but they were more advanced than the current disaster.


I'm not clear on what Israeli colonization and militarism you're referring to. If you read the near daily incitement, calls to gee-had, encouraging messages from the PA, Hamas and various islamic terrorist groups calling for attacks on Jews, the Hamas Charter, it becomes clear that the Pals are the colonists and militaristic aggressors.


----------



## seaofnails (Feb 1, 2022)

Here is one good website that has a great amount of details.

Basically, the Jews truly wanted to live in harmony and friendliness next to its Muslim neighbors,  they paid, paid and paid over and over, many times over the value of the land.






__





						Land Ownership in Palestine, 1880–1948 | survival
					






					lessons.myjli.com
				




Here is another link that shows how much food, supplies, medicine and  charity and assistance is given from the  Israelis to the Palestinians




			https://mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/aid/pages/israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx
		


Since 1995 Israeli doctors acting through  *Save a Child's Heart*  have been giving kids from around the world, i*ncluding from the Palestinian Authority (PA), Iraq, Jordan and other Arab nations free life-saving heart operations. 

Since the organization first started 2,300 children have been treated, and almost half are from the PA, Jordan and Iraq. 

Israel has paid and given millions and millions time over again and again to assist the Palestinian  - t*o also better their lives and lift them out of poverty.    but it never ends,   the Palestinians just take  everything they get and work to  *make weapons and waging war against Israel.*

The *Muslims giv*e and send nothing back to Israel except a reign of fire and bombs and death and blood.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 2, 2022)

Israel's Apartheid Against Palestinians: Cruel System of Domination and Crime Against Humanity​


----------



## Hollie (Feb 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid Against Palestinians: Cruel System of Domination and Crime Against Humanity​



It seems you still don't understand the terms you cut and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2022)

Amnesty International Defends Report on Israeli Apartheid, Rejecting Criticism from U.S. & Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2022)

Mehdi's Take On Amnesty Int'l's Report On Israel Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2022)

Report finds Israel commits crime of apartheid to Palestinians | ABC News​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2022)

Why is Israel called an ‘apartheid’ state?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## seaofnails (Feb 4, 2022)

apartheid   ?

Israel is an apartheid state  only  because the Muslims are loosing the war. 

* If the Jews  were living in  Israel,  as enslaved  weak  helpless  victims  and  under the authority of the Muslim world  -  then  Israel would never be considered an  apartheid  state.*

*The Muslims would segregate and separate the Jews and not allow the Jews to become citizens with any rights.    Christians and Jews and   " Non  -  Muslims   "    do not have rights in Islamic countries   they  all  are  apartheid  and  **segregated** and reduced to slaves and a lower class.*

todays  Muslims,  have received  *new  revelation and  prophesy  *that  Allah  does  not  want  the  Jews  living  in  Israel.

Today,   every Muslim  is  a  prophet and revelator  who prophecy and reveal that  Allah has forbidden Israel to the Jews.   

Yet,  the Quran says directly and clearly      -   that  Allah * had  given  Israel to the Jews  ** and that  Allah  even  had  sternly  commanded  the  Jews to  exterminate  all  the original  inhabitants  of  Israel and take the land for themselves   !  *

*The Quran itself  says  and  -  **prophecies**  and reveals  prophecy    -   that Israel belongs to the Jews *

But today Muslims have new revelation and new prophecy   -

  the Quran's  message  is not complete and Mohammud is not the last and final prophet.

*There are thousands of additional  revelations and prophecies that are needed  and  that  have  * have been added and compiled,  more and more revealing's  and   prophesying's     on top of everything Mohammad provided. 

Muslims provide themselves their own revelations in* hundreds of thousands of additional   hadith   with  extra  added  prophecies, additional revelations, *they make in  thousands of additional  Hadith  books  hundreds of years  after Mohammad had died.

thousands of additional  Hadith  books filled with  new  revelations  and  new  prophecies    -   after the Quran has already been given 

   The Quran  is  not  THE  FINAL  MESSAGE   -  and  Mohammud  is  not  the  final  prophet   -   each Muslim is also a prophet unto themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 4, 2022)

Credit where credit’s due: Amnesty blasts away Israel’s foundational mythology, acknowledging that it was racist from the beginning – a departure from the typical liberal attitude that Israel strayed from its ideals somewhere along the way.


----------



## seaofnails (Feb 5, 2022)

*Quran* 5 : 21

Allah    speaking    -    21. “O my people,   {   Hebrew from  Egypt  }   * enter the Holy Land which God has  assigned * for you, and do not turn back, lest you return as losers.”

But today,   Muslims have  additional  revelation and prophecy  -  today,  Muslims  prophecy that  Allah  wants  the  Jews  removed  from  the  Holy Land.

Every  Muslim  is  a  new  prophet  of  the   21 st  century .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 6, 2022)

Jewish Voices Against Apartheid Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 7, 2022)

Palestinian Christians welcome Amnesty International’s apartheid report
					

Kairos Palestine calls on the Church, civil society and governments to pressure Israel.




					mondoweiss.net
				



In a statement released last week, the most extensive Palestinian Christian ecumenical nonviolent movement, Kairos Palestine (KP), expressed gratitude for Amnesty International’s courage in documenting that “Israel’s laws, policies and practices constitute an apartheid state.”

“Since its establishment in 1948,” Amnesty’s report charges, “Israel has pursued an explicit policy of establishing and maintaining a Jewish demographic hegemony and maximizing its control over land to benefit Jewish Israelis while minimizing the number of Palestinians and restricting their rights and obstructing their ability to challenge this dispossession.”


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 7, 2022)

Amnesty Intl Finally Joins World in Condemning Apartheid, Israel Freaks Out, w/ Ali Abunimah​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 8, 2022)

Is Israel an Apartheid State?
					

Jonathan Kuttab explains the fundamental elements of the crime of apartheid committed by Israel against the Palestinians under its control, including legislating segregation, legal structures, and discriminatory treatment. He affirms that contrary to its claims, Israel’s practices are not...




					arabcenterdc.org
				




Such violations of human rights and basic freedoms, while illegal under international law, do not in and of themselves necessarily constitute the crime of apartheid. It is when they are used as a means of controlling and dominating one group (the Palestinians) by another (the Israeli state) that they fulfill the definition of crime of apartheid.

It is therefore abundantly clear that Israel today is an apartheid state fulfilling all the elements of that crime under international law. The temporary and emergency nature of its practices can no longer be used as an excuse. The legislative process that enshrines these policies is clearly of a permanent nature, and it is time for the International Court of Justice to investigate this matter and bring those responsible to justice.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 9, 2022)

Is Israel Guilty Of Apartheid Against Palestinians?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2022)

Will Scathing Amnesty Apartheid report Lead to Change in Israel’s Criminal Practices? ​
The reality that the Amnesty report has brought forward opens doors to a much more aggressive anti-apartheid campaign than we have seen so far.
 by  Miko Peled     

  
*LONDON –* The Amnesty International report about Israel’s apartheid system states that, since its founding in 1948, Israel has in fact constituted a “cruel system of domination and crime against humanity.” It further states:



> _Amnesty International has analyzed Israel’s intent to create and maintain a system of oppression and domination over Palestinians and examined its key components: territorial fragmentation; segregation and control; dispossession of land and property; and denial of economic and social rights. It has concluded that this system amounts to apartheid._


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2022)

Let's Talk It Over #2: Israeli Apartheid | DiEM25​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

Facing Facts: Biden & the Growing Apartheid Consensus​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

Why has Amnesty finally admitted Israel is an apartheid state?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

Apartheid In Israel Exposes US State Department’s Hypocrisy​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

Israel Tried To CENSOR Report On Palestinian Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

Israel An “Apartheid State”, Say Amnesty International | #TyskySour​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

seaofnails said:


> apartheid   ?
> 
> Israel is an apartheid state  only  because the Muslims are loosing the war.
> 
> ...





seaofnails said:


> Israel is an apartheid state only because the Muslims are loosing the war.


What do you mean? Israel is spending hundreds of millions, and playing terrorist and antisemite cards by the case to take down the Palestinians. Not working.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2022)

How Israel is an apartheid regime, with Ali Abunimah​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (Feb 14, 2022)

RE:  Economic and Social Commission for Western AsiaIsraeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
et al,
*(QUESTIONs)*

I notice, quite frequently, that when I write a response that is favorable to Israel on these issues, I have demands made upon me to provide a link for the citation which supports my position.

But when I ask for a citation (a binding citation) on any claim made by the opposing contributors, I am completely ignored or given a laundry list of non-binding references.  Most of the responses say things like the Rome Statues as opposed to a specific law.  

Also, the opposing views do not give specificity relative to the claims.  Citing laws that were not enforceable at the time of the alleged violations.  They also leave out agreements made by the Arab Palestinians that pertain to any given complaint.

I was not able to download this latest report, as the page was masked.  It is unknown as to whether the report is even offered in English.

I consider, thus far, the lack of a balance in Amnesty International does not suggest that this investigative reporting was anything other than Kangaroo Court to support the position --- predetermined by a one-sided panel.  

I know that in the absence of a political solution the Hostile Arab Palestinians are asking for sanctions.   I wonder what these distinguished members would think about the US taking action in kind for the unwarranted request for sanctions that they cannot even cite the binding agreements or international laws that support their position?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 14, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Economic and Social Commission for Western AsiaIsraeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid
> et al,
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> ...


Examples?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 15, 2022)

Gaza, Apartheid, and Challenging Israeli Impunity​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 15, 2022)

Israel's APARTHEID against Palestinians : Discussing Amnesty International's report.​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 15, 2022)

Israel Declared An Apartheid State By Amnesty International​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 18, 2022)

End US Support for Israeli Apartheid? Session 1​

End US Support for Israeli Apartheid? Session 2​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> End US Support for Israeli Apartheid? Session 1​
> 
> End US Support for Israeli Apartheid? Session 2​


Maybe the BLM Movement can help 👍🇮🇱😇


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 18, 2022)

Israeli apartheid in Palestine devastatingly exposed by senior Palestinian​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 21, 2022)

Amnesty says Israel is an apartheid state. Many Israeli politicians agree | Chris McGreal
					

While some in Washington DC and US media decry Amnesty’s conclusions, it’s a different story among some Israeli leaders




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## seaofnails (Feb 24, 2022)

.
The reason that the Palestinian were removed out of the land of Israel is very simple.

The Palestinian themselves were landowners who had divided up and separated portions of Israel - the Israelis purchased large portions of the land of Israel from the Palestinian landowners and allowed Palestinians who had no place to go to resettle directly right beside Israel and some within Israel - with the Idea that they would live in peace and receive the benefit of living among the Jewish people to have success, freedom, economy and obtain individual wealth.

ISRAEL WELCOMED THE PALESTINIANS TO LIVE IN THEIR OWN FREE STATE ALONG SIDE OF ISRAEL

The United Nations Resolution 181, in 1947 that called for the partition of Palestine into two separate regions - Arab and Jewish states, with the city of Jerusalem available to both states

The powerful Arabs countries protested and rejected the idea of the Jews having their own personal state.

Had the Arabs accepted the 1947 UN resolution, not a single Palestinian would have become a refugee. An independent wealthy and free and peaceful Arab state would now exist beside Israel.

- Immediately the Muslim governments surrounding the region began to prepare for a massive VIOLENT ATTACK and declared war and threatened to exterminate all the Jews from Israel.

The Palestinians joined up with the Muslims and assembled themselves together and left behind their life of peace and success of living beside the Jews - they then began a new life and moved out and away from their homes in Israel because they were expecting a massive battle to take place and bring the destruction and extermination of the Jewish State and people

The Canaanites lost the war - but afterwards continued to wage a series of wars and terrorists attacks, bombing campaigns and assaults against Israel. And the more attempts they made to exterminate the Jews, the more they attack the deeper in poverty they get

and the farther away from Israel they are forced back.

THE FACTS

In 1875, The Jews were the majority of the population of Jerusalem

and by 1905 - two-thirds of its citizens were all Jews

The Encyclopaedia Britannica of 1910 gives the total population figure of Jerusalem as 60,000, of whom 40,000 were Jews.

hundreds of millions of dollars were paid by Jewish buyers to Arab landowners - who owned the land and willingly sold the land.

Most all Canaanites living in Israel did not own the land, they rented and many of them were nomads who simply were passing through from time to time and many were trespassers and squatters who were in hiding due to previous Arab against Arab wars and conflicts.

In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per - acre in Palestine for dry sandy unfertile lands. and hundreds of millions of dollars were paid to Canaanite land owners whom mostly were Muslim Governments who were the landowners.

in the same year rich black soil in the state of Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre (U.S. Department of Agriculture).


Hundreds of millions of dollars were paid to Canaanite Islamic governments . The Arab Muslim countries began to see the Jews around the world returning to their homeland and the Canaanites simply were thrown into a demonic fit of foaming rage - war was declared and the Palestinians living along the borders of Israel moved out of the area because they expected that a war would successfully exterminate and enslave the Jewish people and they would then hold the surviving Jews for ransom and extract even more money.

When you envision and truly look a the situation of the facts, you see an historical Canaanite hatred for the Hebrew race with a religion that teaches that Jews are lower than animals such as pigs and monkeys and apes and deserve to be enslaved and humiliated and exterminated.

In WW ll the Arab countries assisted Adolf Hitler and 70,000 Muslims joined Adolf Hitler's SS Nazi army and 70,000 Muslims fought for Hitler and they were literally called { Jew hunters. } who hunted and captured and killed Jews in and around Middle East. - Also fighting against the Soviet Union border.

After WW ll - England, France and America who had defeated the Nazis and the 70,000 Islamic forces, then took full control of the Middle East - All Jews were then given safe passage to Israel

Every single last problem that Muslim Canaanites have, they have brought upon themselves - by joining up with Hitler and afterwards continuing Hitler's war to destroy the Jews.

THIS IS EXACTLY WHY THE PALESTINIANS LIVE IN AN ETERNAL CONCENTRATION CAMP - they need to be seen as victims in order to continue the Hitlerian / Canaanite war -

loosing means - being pushed farther and farther back away from those whom they attack and fail to exterminate.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 24, 2022)

seaofnails said:


> .
> The reason that the Palestinian were removed out of the land of Israel is very simple.
> 
> The Palestinian themselves were landowners who had divided up and separated portions of Israel - the Israelis purchased large portions of the land of Israel from the Palestinian landowners and allowed Palestinians who had no place to go to resettle directly right beside Israel and some within Israel - with the Idea that they would live in peace and receive the benefit of living among the Jewish people to have success, freedom, economy and obtain individual wealth.
> ...


I recently had a conversation with someone who were part of


seaofnails said:


> .
> The reason that the Palestinian were removed out of the land of Israel is very simple.
> 
> The Palestinian themselves were landowners who had divided up and separated portions of Israel - the Israelis purchased large portions of the land of Israel from the Palestinian landowners and allowed Palestinians who had no place to go to resettle directly right beside Israel and some within Israel - with the Idea that they would live in peace and receive the benefit of living among the Jewish people to have success, freedom, economy and obtain individual wealth.
> ...


I recently spoke to someone who is part of the “ Jewish Voice for Peace “ Movement. I specifically asked about 🇮🇱 Israel’s Voice in the Govt if there were “ Right of Return” ( Won’t happen) or rights to their religious sites and there was no response


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2022)

seaofnails said:


> The United Nations Resolution 181, in 1947 that called for the partition of *Palestine*


What other people would allow that to happen.

Give me some names.

I await your response.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What other people would allow that to happen.
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> I await your response.


It called for a Partition into BOTH Arab and Jewish States with Jerusalem under INTERNATIONAL LAW


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> It called for a Partition into BOTH Arab and Jewish States with Jerusalem under INTERNATIONAL LAW


Duck!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Duck!


Don’t like the UN all of a sudden??


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Don’t like the UN all of a sudden??


That wasn't the question.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That wasn't the question.


Deflection 🇮🇱👍


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## seaofnails (Feb 25, 2022)

Israel has not committed a crime.    Self defense is not a crime.

*The realistic action would be to carpet  bomb  cities  and  kill  everything  within a  300  mile  radius  of  any  military  attacking  them  or drop nuclear  bombs upon  anyone  whose attack is threatening to destroy their existence.

This is what America has done -   and will continue to do.*

*Israel should act no different,*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2022)

seaofnails said:


> Israel has not committed a crime.    Self defense is not a crime.
> 
> *The realistic action would be to carpet  bomb  cities  and  kill  everything  within a  300  mile  radius  of  any  military  attacking  them  or drop nuclear  bombs upon  anyone  whose attack is threatening to destroy their existence.
> 
> ...





seaofnails said:


> Israel has not committed a crime. Self defense is not a crime.


Indeed, Israel needs to defend its illegal settler colonial project.


----------



## seaofnails (Feb 25, 2022)

The Muslims  in  Islamic  controlled  Countries  deserve nothing but  to  be  continually  occupied  and  absolutely  controlled  and dominated  and  regulated

-  they chose to align with  Adolf Hitler  and * 70,000  Muslims  joined  the  Nazis  

The  Nazi  /  Islamic  forces  were  defeated  along  with  Italian  and  German  forces.

Today, the Islamic world still promotes and worships  Adolf Hitler,     * in fact they praise and promote Hitler across   Mid  -  East  public media.

When an American group here in America promotes Nazism and calls for the extermination and  assassination  or  killing  of Jews   -  they are irradiated  *from all public media*  -  *but  when  Canaanites are literally  directly  acting out these actions against  the  Jews in Israel  -  they are worshiped and transformed into victims by the  Canaanite Catholic Church,*

*Catholic  Italy   even  tried  to  set  Saddam Hussein  with  ability  to  make a nuclear  bomb,, Israel  bombed the  facility  and stopped  it.     

Israel deserves ability to protect and defend herself.*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 27, 2022)

Israel Tried To CENSOR Report On Palestinian Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Mar 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Anyone catch how " Israel" is in quotes yet in another You Tube  Video Tinmore put up  the speaker denounces Israel's claim that the Palestinians believe   Israel doesn't have the right to exist and in fact its the opposite???


What Palestinians Want — in Their Own Words — When They Say ‘From the River to the Sea’


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 1, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Anyone catch how " Israel" is in quotes yet in another You Tube  Video Tinmore put up  the speaker denounces Israel's claim that the Palestinians believe   Israel doesn't have the right to exist and in fact its the opposite???
> 
> 
> What Palestinians Want — in Their Own Words — When They Say ‘From the River to the Sea’


"From the River to the Sea" means all of Palestine inside Palestine's international borders. Why should there be a problem with that?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Mar 1, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Anyone catch how " Israel" is in quotes yet in another You Tube  Video Tinmore put up  the speaker denounces Israel's claim that the Palestinians believe   Israel doesn't have the right to exist and in fact its the opposite???
> 
> 
> What Palestinians Want — in Their Own Words — When They Say ‘From the River to the Sea’


Of course Tinmore can’t  respond . What’s new? 🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2022)

Dismantling the Apartheid of Our Time: the Palestinian Liberation Movement as an antiracist struggle​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 14, 2022)

Why We Call Israel’s Oppression ‘Apartheid’​


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why We Call Israel’s Oppression ‘Apartheid’​



Because you view the world through the prism of race and skin color?
Columbia Professor Karen Froud Only Boycotts The Wrong Types of Israelis (Jews)​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 15, 2022)

On the Origins of “Genocide”:  What We Learn from Amnesty’s Report on Israeli Apartheid                ​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)

The analogy of Israel to South Africa apartheid is growing more widespread in the world mainstream​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)

IAW 2021: Understanding Israeli Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 28, 2022)

Together we are stronger, together we are #UnitedAgainstRacism, together we can #DismantleApartheid!
#IsraeliApartheidWeek takes place between March and April 2022.
Find an event near you and mobilize to #EndIsraeliApartheid.
https://bit.ly/3dU02H9


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 30, 2022)

🇵🇸 Palestine in a Nutshell | Ep01: Foreigners In Their Ancestral Homeland​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 30, 2022)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt. 1: Apartheid Within Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 30, 2022)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt 2: The Occupied Palestinian Territory​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 30, 2022)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt.3: Apartheid in Exile​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 30, 2022)

Apartheid Webinar Series Pt.4: Moving to Freedom, Justice and Equality​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 31, 2022)

Policing the Narrative: Israel & Apartheid in the US Debate​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 31, 2022)

Gaza, Apartheid, and Challenging Israeli Impunity​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 2, 2022)

PSC Parliamentary Briefing: 21st July 2021​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 2, 2022)

Amnesty Intl Finally Joins World in Condemning Apartheid, Israel Freaks Out, w/ Ali Abunimah​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 2, 2022)

Human Rights Framework for a Political Solutions​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 3, 2022)

Talking About Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2022)

IAW 2021: United Against Racism, Resisting Israeli Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2022)

Randa: What Israel's Apartheid Means for Palestinians​


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 6, 2022)

RE:  Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC:  Words of Propaganda




P F Tinmore said:


> Randa: What Israel's Apartheid Means for Palestinians​


"Those who support apartheid will be on the wrong side of history."
*(COMMENT)*

No where in the world is a Racist Campaign (like that of the Arab Palestinians have begun) become so entangled in deception by the Arab Palestinians.



			
				Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> SOURCE:  Article 7(1j) Crimes against humanity



Israel does not have an "institutionalized regime of oppression against any regional population.  Israel is not "one racial group" over another.  Israel is a population whose culture much more diversified than that of the Arab Palestinians.

Israeli Ethnic groups​◈  Jewish 74.1% ​
Israel-born 78.1%, 
Europe/America/Oceania-born 
15.2%, Africa-born 4.3%, 
Asia-born 2.4%


◈  Arab 21%,​◈  other 4.9% (2019 est.)​
West Bank Ethnic groups​◈  Palestinian Arab, Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni)​◈  Jewish, Jewish 12-14%​◈  Christian 1-2.5%​When anyone does the comparison the ground truth with The Hague Regulation, the UN Charter, the Fourth Geneva Convention, and the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, it will immediately surface that: 

◈  Israel DID NOT commit  any act* in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression*​◈  Israel DID NOT act as the dominate in relation to *one racial group* *over any other racial group.*​◈  Israel DID NOT commit any hostile act* with the intention *of maintaining either an Israeli or Arab Palestinian regime;​​*(NEXT)*

This "apartheid allegation" is a matter of intent.

Whether or not you look at it from the stand-point of territorial barriers that outline Israeli  territorial integrity and political independence; - or - from the perspectives subject to the exceptions necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or rights and freedoms of others, Israeli actions were all  consistent with the other rights recognized in the present UN Charter and the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.

*(THE PROPAGANDA)*

The propaganda here would make a good slogan for a T-Shirt, but it transmits the that there is actually a violation of the law pertaining to "apartheid."  This is why, you very seldom, if ever see the claim backed-up by the association with Binding Resolutions, citations under International Law, or a binding Civil and Political Right.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 6, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC:  Words of Propaganda
> 
> 
> ...


You must get all of your information from Israel.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Another thread of P F Tinmore’s cut and paste YouTube videos?



Is he still going on  about it? It never stops.

I bet he doesn’t sleep at night.


I


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 6, 2022)

Rejecting Israel’s Apartheid – From Labour Conference to Military Conscription​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Failzero (Apr 7, 2022)

How long until they bring up the USS Liberty ( Blame Teh Jooooos)


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 8, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Is he still going on  about it? It never stops.
> 
> I bet he doesn’t sleep at night.
> 
> ...


KEEPS HIM FROM PLAYING IN THE STREETS AT NIGHT


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 11, 2022)

Report finds Israel commits crime of apartheid to Palestinians | ABC News​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 11, 2022)

Amnesty calls Israel an 'apartheid state'; Palestinians welcome, Israelis cry 'anti-semitism'​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 11, 2022)

Amnesty Intl. Report finds Israel guilty of enforcing 'apartheid' on Palestinians: Saleh Hijazi​


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 12, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Words of Propaganda
⁜→. P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Report finds Israel commits crime of apartheid to Palestinians | ABC News​


*(COMMENT)*

Amnesty International (AI) ⁜→ It has been 45 years ago (nearly half-century) since The Nobel Peace Prize (1977) was awarded to Amnesty International, a worldwide Human Rights (HR) Non-Governmental Organization (NGO).   The complexion of Amnesty International has changed considerably from the days of the Baby Boomer (the offspring of the Greatest Generation) would never repeat the mistakes of humanity in the past and begin a new round of persecutions focused on the Jews (yet once again).  The themes and ghosts of the Axis Powers are casting shadows once more.



P F Tinmore said:


> Amnesty calls Israel an 'apartheid state'; Palestinians welcome, Israelis cry 'anti-semitism'​


*(COMMENT)*

So, I take it that a significant number of Arab-Israelis are complaining about being victims of "apartheid."  This is intersting.  I cannot see in the report where the Arab-Israelis are treated to inhumanly, that a significant number want to be governed either by the Ramallah Regime or the Gaza Regime.



P F Tinmore said:


> Amnesty Intl. Report finds Israel guilty of enforcing 'apartheid' on Palestinians: Saleh Hijazi​


*(COMMENT)*

This is where there is a BIG difference between the Baby Boomer and the Generation of today.  They would have told the "whole" truth in the definition.

BUT FIRST:  Let us remember that:  when reading the explanation of how they get to the conclusion that it is "Apartheid" it is important to note , how to read and apply the international criminal law:

*PART 3. GENERAL PRINCIPLES OF CRIMINAL LAW*. (_Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court_)​Article 22​*Nullum crimen sine lege*​​1. A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the Court.​​2. The definition of a crime *shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy*. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​​3. This article shall not affect the characterization of any conduct as criminal under international law independently of this Statute.​
Now read the excerpt from the report found on Page 48 

"There are two main differences between the Apartheid Convention and the Rome Statute. First, the Rome Statute explicitly requires the existence of “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.”33 While the Apartheid Convention does not expressly use the term “institutionalized regime” in the manner in which the Rome Statute does, a similar requirement can be gleaned from its definition of of apartheid.  Among other things, the convention describes the crime of apartheid as including “similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa,”34 which indisputably involved institutionalized racial oppression and domination.  The definition also specifically includes “legislative measures”,35 clearly an “institutionalized” measure, among the “inhuman acts” constituting offences of apartheid.36 Thus, for the proscribed acts listed under both the Apartheid Convention and the Rome Statute to amount to the crime of apartheid, they must be committed to (create or) maintain an “institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.”​31. Paragraph 1 of the Rome Statute lists types of acts that constitute crimes against humanity.​32. Rome Statute, Article 7(2)(h).​33. Rome Statute, Article 7(2)(h).​34. Apartheid Convention, Article II, _chapeau_.​35. Apartheid Convention, Article II(c).​36. Apartheid Convention, Article I(1). 37. Under the Rome Statute, the _actus reus _includes the requirement that the inhumane acts are perpetrated “in the context” of a regime of oppression and domination.​
I specifically included the footnotes because I wanted to make it abundantly clear that they intentionally left out a KEY PRINCIPLE of the Statute - to be strictly construed.  I believe that the Amnesty International, either intentionally or unintentionally, left-out this key principle.  WHY? _*(RHTORICAL)*_ Because once you remove the allegation that it is prosecutable offense, then a huge bite is taken out of the Report.  The title goes from:

*ISRAEL’S APARTHEID AGAINST PALESTINIANS*
CRUEL SYSTEM OF DOMINATION AND 
CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
- TO -
*ISRAEL’S *APARTHEID* AGAINST PALESTINIANS*
CRUEL SYSTEM OF DOMINATION AND 
CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY​
What we see here today is NOT Nobel Level work.

_Just My Observation,_
_From reading the report..._






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Amnesty calls Israel an 'apartheid state'; Palestinians welcome, Israelis cry 'anti-semitism'​


Tinmore's " claim" is that the Israelis cry " Anti Semitism " in defense of their " treatment " of the Palestinians


[IMG alt="P F Tinmore"]https://www.usmessageboard.com/data/avatars/m/21/21837.jpg?1624683826[/IMG]
P F Tinmore​Diamond Member​JoinedDec 6, 2009Messages65,904Reaction score3,138Points1,815

Mar 25, 2022
Add bookmark
#229



> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> Please tell us what they did to keep pissing people off. Making excuses for the Holocaust? Still have nothing to say about No Israelis in Palestine or not allowing Israelis at the Western Wall?? Thank you for exposing yourself for the.racist Antisemitic Ignorant Moron that you are





> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> Please tell us what they did to keep pissing people off. Making excuses for the Holocaust?


Good question. They manage to piss people off wherever they go.

This obviously is HIS Post.  NOTHING about Israel or his Apartheid Approval of forbidding JEWS at the Western Wall if they had their way
 Reminds me of his claim that HASIDIC JEWS don't believe Israel has the right to exist which is a lie.  Does it make sense to anyone that the most religious Sect of the Jewish Religion would deny the Historical History??


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 22, 2022)

Noura Erakat - Race, Apartheid, and Settler Colonialism​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 22, 2022)

Everything you wanted to know about Israeli apartheid but were too afraid to ask.​


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 23, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Words of Propaganda
⁜→. P F Tinmore, et al,

This could not be anymore biased and slanted against Israel.  It starts with a preconceived notion that Israel is in the wrong in everything it does.



P F Tinmore said:


> Everything you wanted to know about Israeli apartheid but were too afraid to ask.​


*(COMMENT)*
.
Amnesty International (AI) and Human Rights Watch (HRW) are referenced in the sense that their findings are unchallengeable.   Well, I challenge the notion.  I do not believe that either HRW or AI addresses the pitfalls and hidden agenda.

◈ The hidden agenda here is for Israel to drop its border.
◈ The hidden intent is to "deconstruct" the ability of Israel to establish "defensible borders" for non-government actors to enter Israel in an unrestricted manner.
◈ Dropping the border controls two-fold effect on Israel:

Weakens the ability to adequately defend against a  coordinated assault by Arab League Forces.
Sets the condition such that the Arab Palestinians can overrun the demographics in Israel, such that they can deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
All the "apartheid" nonsense, the systematic oppression an emotional appeal, and the ever the old standby claim against Israel denying the Arab Palestinians the civil and political rights afforded them by the convention.  The discussion, while it did mention the that in the opinion of AI and HRW, Israel violates Articles 2 and 3 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force: on 23 March 1976.  The forum contributors conveniently hide the implications agreed to by the International Community (which was emphasized several times) found in Articles 12, 19, 20, 21, and Article 22 dealing with the restrictions, limitations, and exceptions agreed to:

protections necessary to protect national security, public order, 
protections necessary to protect the public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others.
Emphasis on the actions necessary to impose lawful restrictions exercised by the members of the armed forces and of the police in their exercise of this right.
protections necessary to prevent the open advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.
All the other claims and demanded actions are just window dressing.  They are mentioned as auxiliary and ancillary attempts on behalf of Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to achieve a dominant position over the Israelis.

There was one more thing the panel mentioned that is tricky.  Although it sounds good and is actually worth it.  That is a veiled demand for the "Right of Return" (RoR).   I just checked the factbook on the West Bank:

*65 years and over: *3.62% (male 48,387/female 56,650) (2020 est.)​




Life expectancy at birth​*total population: *76.38 years​
*male: *74.29 years​*female: *78.6 years (2022 est.)​​It is possible for some number of Arab Palestinians (West Bank) to still have once lived in Israel.  Some survivors might still be around.  But I have not seen any evidence of an organized demand by them.  And of those possible survivors, how many of them were once Jordanian Citizens? Making them abandon refugees by Jordan.  And of the remainder, how many were members of a terrorist organization, or provided material support to the Hostile Arab Palestinians? 

*NO*_*!*_

When you crunch the numbers, you will find very very few actual refugees, under current laws, would pass through the vetting process.

REMEMBER:  To take advantage of the "Right of Return" you have to have lived in the place you want to return to.   ...     "4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country" (Article 12).  


.Just My Thoughts,




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 23, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> REMEMBER: To take advantage of the "Right of Return" you have to have lived in the place you want to return to. ...


Jews who have never been there can "return" after 2000 years. Few, if any, have ancestors who have ever been there.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 23, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Words of Propaganda
> ⁜→. P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Why do you even waste time responding? “ Right of Return” with Jews being the minority, having no say in Gov’t, being deprived of their religious sites isn’t going to happen. 
   Couldn’t stop laughing at his post about how unconcerned Biden was about the Israeli Palestinian Conflict. The man doesn’t even know where he is half the time


----------



## RoccoR (Apr 23, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Words of Propaganda
⁜→   ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, et al,

Actually, the "Right-of-Return" Concept does not apply to the Jews that have never maintained a principal residence in Israel.  They have no special right to immigrate to Israel.

*(OPENING)*
⁜→  P F Tinmore:   Please do not confuse the "Law of Return" (LoR) with the "Right of Return" (RoR).  They are not the same thing.  Not in the least.

◈ FIRST:  The LoR is a domestic Immigration Process.  The RoR is an International Covenant.​​◈ SECOND:  "Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state."  ​


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why do you even waste time responding?


*(COMMENT)*
FOR:  ILOVEISRAEL

The only reason I respond is to help external observers who might not understand and become confused with the false information (_*or inaccurate analogies*_) pro-Arab Palestinians.  This becomes especially important when the intention of the rhetorical strategy is an attempt to further the hidden agenda.   By using the implication as a false example of (*in this specific case*) "apartheid" you can imply a double standard. The purpose is generally used to perpetuate the mistaken belief, based on an unsound argument.

This is a very crafty attempt at comparing an eligibility process with a customary right.  This type of fallacy has a formal nomenclature.  But I have seen the name twisted around in such a way as to imply a directed assault against a party to the discussion.  So I do not use it anymore.

BUT, having said all that, I agree that P F Tinmore is a hopelessly lost cause.  HE does NOT understand because HE does not want to understand.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 23, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Words of Propaganda
> ⁜→   ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...











						Readers React: Why Israel can never accept a one-state solution
					

To the editor: UC Hastings law professor George Bisharat’s piece is an anti-Israel screed cloaked in the garb of democratic progressivism.




					www.latimes.com
				




Second, the great Palestinian intellectual Edward Said argued for the single-state solution, but he never had a good answer to the question of how Jews would fare under Palestinian majority rule.

  This is a question he refuses to answer.  For this reason alone I find his rants on " Right of Return" amusing


P F Tinmore​Diamond Member​JoinedDec 6, 2009Messages66,029Reaction score3,145Points1,815

Mar 25, 2022
 
Add bookmark
#229



> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> Please tell us what they did to keep pissing people off. Making excuses for the Holocaust? Still have nothing to say about No Israelis in Palestine or not allowing Israelis at the Western Wall?? Thank you for exposing yourself for the.racist Antisemitic Ignorant Moron that you are





> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> Please tell us what they did to keep pissing people off. Making excuses for the Holocaust?


Good question. They manage to piss people off wherever they go.

Another one of his rants.  Nothing to do with Israel


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 23, 2022)

Jews would be killed under Palestinian rule, says Bennett
					

Economy minister stands firm against Netanyahu's statements, saying that leaving Jewish settlement in a Palestinian state will be a retreat from Zionism.




					www.haaretz.com
				




NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 23, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Words of Propaganda
> ⁜→   ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


> ⁜→ P F Tinmore: Please do not confuse the "Law of Return" (LoR) with the "Right of Return" (RoR). They are not the same thing. Not in the least.
> 
> ◈ FIRST: The LoR is a domestic Immigration Process. The RoR is an International Covenant.◈ SECOND: "Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state."


The "Law of Return" is a domestic immigration issue. The "Right of Return" is an international law issue. It has nothing to do with immigration.

Palestinian children are also Palestinians. Palestine is where they belong.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 6, 2022)

Randa: What Israel's Apartheid Means for Palestinians​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2022)

For decades Palestinians have accused Israel of the crime of Apartheid, imposing two different systems on the land between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea: one system that privileges Jews, and another that discriminates against Palestinians.
Now, the rest of the world is catching up. In the past year, the leading global and Israeli human rights groups have joined their Palestinian counterparts in calling Israel an Apartheid state.
From the occupied West Bank, East Jerusalem, and Gaza, to Palestinian communities inside Israel, this is a look Inside Israeli Apartheid.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 12, 2022)

Jonathan Cook on "Is it fair to call Israel an Apartheid State?" v2​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jonathan Cook on "Is it fair to call Israel an Apartheid State?" v2​


YAWN…… No Israelis allowed in Palestine


----------



## RoccoR (May 12, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Is it correct?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> ›Jonathan Cook on "Is it fair to call Israel an Apartheid State?" v2​


*(COMMENT)*

To the best of my knowledge, there is no Refugee Camps for Palestinians of Gaza or the West Bank in Israel.
To the best of my knowledge, the West Bank is OUTSIDE Israeli Sovereign Territory.  Every nation on the planet has the right and authority to maintain its borders and entry policy.
To the best of my knowledge, Israel renounced its claim and unilaterally withdrew from Gaza.
To the best of my knowledge, the Israeli Palestinians have not made the allegation that Israel is an Apartheid state; concerning their population.  (Have you heard something different?)
To the best of my knowledge, the term "diaspora" is uniquely applied to the dispersion of the Jewish people beyond Israel.  To my knowledge, there are less than 100,000 people that are displaced Palestinians from the 1948 Conflict.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jonathan Cook on "Is it fair to call Israel an Apartheid State?" v2​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 12, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> YAWN…… No Israelis allowed in Palestine







__





						No Jews Allowed in Palestine
					

Neither Jordan nor Egypt have laws that forbid the sale of land to Jews nor have they made statements that Jews are unwelcome in their respective countries. Meanwhile Palestinians neither permit the s




					www.jewishpress.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2012/11/30/palestinians-israel-settlements-arab-countries-refugees/
		

Please tell us why the Palestinians aren't welcomed in their Country and why THEY are treated like second Class citizens?  Better yet, please tell us why those who want to stop Illegal Immigration in this Country are considered RACIST but they aren't?   Your Hypocrisy is actually funny


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 12, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> To the best of my knowledge,


You need to get off of Israeli propaganda..


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 19, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (May 22, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Survey The project was initiated in early 2021
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

While the headline extension reads "Nearly two-thirds of our recent survey group think the Israeli-Palestinian situation is akin to apartheid" → the Survey (which initially contacted 1290 experts) only had 557 respondents.  That means that more than half did not give consider the survey worthy of a response.  Or put another way only ≈ 240 respondents of the original 1290 surveyed "think the Israeli-Palestinian situation is akin to apartheid." 

These stats can be mixed, twisted, or presented in any way they want, in order to support the impression they want to give.

Analysis by Professors Marc Lynch, GWU and Shibley Telhami, UofM • September 17, 2021
◈   Dr Lynch He is the founder and director of the Project on Middle East Political Science​◈   Dr Telhami is a former Special Envoy for Middle East Peace (2009-2011) and as a member of the US delegation to the Trilateral US-Israeli-Palestinian Anti-Incitement Committee​


P F Tinmore said:


> Academic experts believe that Middle East politics are actually getting worse​


*(COMMENT)*
.
There is no current investigation underway by the UN International Criminal Court (ICC) concerning allegations of Apartheid.  This suggestions that the UN ICC is - or - has pursued such an action is old news (more than a year old.

On 3 MAR 2021*: *The ICC opened a investigation concerning Crimes within the jurisdiction of the Court that are alleged to have been committed in the Situation since 13 June 2014, the date to which reference is made in the Referral of the Situation to the Office of the Prosecutor.  This is an open ended investigation.  The investigation covers both the actions of the Israelis and the actions of the Palestinians.  This is an open-ended processes with no end date.  It may close tomorrow or it may never close.

And important point the "survey of experts" did not make clear is that the International Criminal Code stipulates that:

•  The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​
For the life of me, I cannot explain the tumultuous response is all about.
.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 22, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Survey The project was initiated in early 2021
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Why do you even respond to him? If Israel 🇮🇱 relinquished ALL territories and went back to 67 Borders he would still make that claim,  Just sit back and 😊 enjoy the fact he can’t stand that Israel 🇮🇱 even exists


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 24, 2022)

How Israel is an apartheid regime, with Ali Abunimah​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2022)

Part 1: Resisting Israeli Apartheid | Keynote speaker Omar Barghouti​

Part 2: Resisting Israeli Apartheid | Panelists weigh in​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2022)

The International Human Rights Community and Israeli Crimes of Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2022)

How Has America Responded to Amnesty's Apartheid Report?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (May 29, 2022)

There are no nazis in Israel, they have a jewish president! (c)








						Flag-waving Israelis take to streets, skirmishes erupt in Al-Aqsa mosque
					

Tens of thousands of flag-waving Israeli nationalists, some chanting "Death to Arabs", marched through the Muslim quarter of Jerusalem's Old City on Sunday, defying threats of retaliation from Palestinian militants.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 29, 2022)

Israeli Apartheid & the Climate Crisis​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (May 30, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Iraq?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> The US condemned Iraqi parliament's passage of legislation that criminalizes normalisation of ties or any relations with Israeli apartheid.


_*(COMMENT)*_

The Iraq Parliament owes its very existence to the collation forces that freed them from poor leadership.  The fact that they would implement such an edict merely demonstrates how weak-willed they are.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Antisemitic Incidents at Anti-Israel Events and Actions Around the World | ADL


Antisemitism in Europe - Wikipedia

According to Tinmore Jews are accusing people of Antisemitism as a " cover" for ' Apartheid"  it doesn't exist.  lol


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 2, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Iraq?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> First published in early 2022 ® Amnesty International (AI) Ltd


*(COMMENT)*

Amnesty International's credibility is circling the drain.  AI knows that their rewriting of the Criminal Code does not make it illegal.  And AI knows exactly what the code says about rewiting the law:



			
				General Principles of Criminal Law said:
			
		

> The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of
> ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or
> convicted.
> SOURCE:  Article 22 _*Nullum crimen sine lege*_ • Part 3 • Rome Statutes of the International Criminal Code.



AI makes it abundantly clear that the term “apartheid” was originally used to refer to a political system in South Africa which explicitly enforced racial segregation and the domination and oppression of one racial group by another. It has since been adopted by various hostile Arab elements in the Middle East to criminalize such systems and practices wherever they occur in the world.

There is no racial segregation that separates one race from another.  Israel has a much more diverse population than anything seen outside of Israel in the entire Levant. and the domination and oppression of one racial group by another.  The Arab Palestinians formally agreed to the establishment of Area "C" in the 
agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C" • which assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C".

Now if the Arab Palestinians in the Levant, outside Israeli Sovereign Territory, but under Area "C" control and the jurisdiction, believe that the current ground truth and the actions of the Israeli Article 42 Occupation Authority Hague Regulation 1907 and goes beyond the Israeli Authority, then the Arab Palestinians should have taken the matter under the advisement of Article V, Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements September 13, 1993.
See the* TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS.  *OH wait, Hostile Arab Palestinians





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>


Wtf?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2022)

Report finds Israel commits crime of apartheid to Palestinians | ABC News​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC:  Could you give us a picture that tell us so little?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> "This is Apartheid"


_*(QUESTION)*_
.
I'm not getting it.  Exactly "what" is the bumpersticker protester identifying as "apartheid?"
.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Old News
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Slideshow Presentation by anonymous.


*(COMMENT)*

Something is wrong here.  When did Israel target protected civilian targets?   How do you know this is true?

When did the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) present evidence to the ICC Investigative Team on this topic?  What was it?  

When did the HoAP conform to:

* IHL Database of Customary

 International Humanitarian Law *



​The non-compliance with these Customary Laws are prosecutable under Article 68 GCIV...

When was the last time the HoAP considered good-faith negotiations under the concepts of the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> When was the last time the HoAP considered good-faith negotiations


What is there to negotiate?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Old News
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,






P F Tinmore said:


> What is there to negotiate?


*(COMMENT)*
.  The Palestine Liberation Organization / Palestinian Authority (NAD. | PLO/PA) claim these are the issues to be negotiated.

​While there are a great many suffering from a* complete loss of the Constitutional functions*, including involuntary activity necessary to maintain a threshold for peace → there will always be to sustain the culture of life Arab Palestinian → so it will be an unsettled issue set which you cannot recognize as a problem.



​This is the man that is trying to support charges of "Apartheid."  This is Mahmoud Abbas speaking in his 2013 (*8 years into his 4 year term*) now on his 15 year of a four year term.  President Abbas (an Authoritarian Personality) has managed to exploit a fractured political system and establish himself as the preeminent leader of his regime.   The Abbas Regime as lasted longer than Hitler, Stalin, Idi Amin, Pol Pot, or Nicolae Ceaușescu.






Most Respectfully,
R
.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Old News
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


>


Almost all of that is already covered by international law. There is no need to negotiate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2022)

Why is Israel called an ‘apartheid’ state?​


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 14, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Old News
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Almost all of that is already covered by international law. There is no need to negotiate.


*(COMMENT)*

So, if there is no need to negotiate, then what is the contention?

As long as the Arab Palestinians, speak with many voices and no central government - some claiming that there is no need to negotiate, then the Arab Palestinians are at fault.

REMEMBER, Israel did not take any portion of the occupied territories (in dispute West Bank or Gaza) from an Arab Palestinian People.  Israel does not deny the Arab Palestinians the "Right to Self-Determination."   Rather then negotiate, the Arab Palestinians opened hostilities and began a campaign of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  It was this that was these hostilities that were the impotence of the gradual employment of separation.

The Apartheid component of the Arab Palestinian Conflict after 1949 is a two-way street.  President Abbas made that clear as demonstrated by the insert (*No Jews Allowed in Palestine I First One Through*) in *Posting 371* (supra).

There are another two misrepresentations of the facts

There is NO "regime of systematic oppression and domination."  They are the necessary implementations of law and order measures (a normal government function) that the Arab Palestinians should take the lead on - but do not.   

There is NO domination by one racial group over any other racial group, either inside the sovereignty or outside in Article 42, of the Hague Regulation.  The conflict is not about Race.  Exactly what two (or more) races are involved?  However you divide that up, there is no way that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank or Gaza Strip are a better example of racial diversity.​​The division and control of territory were first recommended by the UN in 1947.  It was considered the best way.  The very body making the international recommendation cannot now go backward in time (1920 - 2020) to apply 21st Century ethics and the new political correctness, to a situation made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers a century ago.  And even if the current international body of today (the UN) wanted to forcefully overrule the Allied Powers of 100 years ago, that would not give rise to the cessation of hostilities.  Such a move would, in all likelihood, intensify the conflict and give rise to another campaign of new conflicts - trying to force the political perspectives of the least productive and most unsuccessful entity on the most successful and highly developed nation in the entirety of the Levant.​​If there is a group that is trying to maintain a regime through force, it is to the Israelis.  The Israelis periodically run checks and balances on their government.  Whereas, the Arab Palestinian have installed and maintained a leader - now in the 15th year of his 4-year term.  It is a very corrupt government that skims off money from donor nation contributions to improve the lifestyle of the leadership.​
Now there are a number of other outcomes in play that could list now.  But, if your sense of law is still functioning, then you know that an attempt by the Arab Palestinians to nationally harm the Occupation Force is subject to prosecution under the Geneva Convention.



			
				Article 43 said:
			
		

> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.







			
				Article 7(2h) Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Old News
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.

Colonial powers do none of that.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: What a Remarkable Observation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(EXORDIUM) *  I have heard this stated many times over the last decade.  And it is still one of the most irrational complaints made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP). It is near cousin to the "argumentum ad absurdum."



P F Tinmore said:


> the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> 
> Colonial powers do none of that.


*(COMMENT)*
.
It cannot be sound when the this type of HoAP observation can be considered true when the HoAP are the actual point of origin (*the source of the havoc -* *propaganda for the continuation)* for the violence.  When the HoAP complain that they are not provided a service (*public order and safety**)* because they are the source of the obstruction in providing the service (*incite national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law*) from being performed - is totally absurd.

The HoAP have no grounds to complain that the Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) are not maintaining the public order and safety, when they are the perpetrators of the hostile activities.  

When the HoAP deliberately commit offenses which are intended to harm the IOFs, then claim that they are the victims of their own criminal violence. (The *HoAP cannot punch themself in the face and then claim they were a victim of violence that the Israeli failed to prevent.*)

The inverse is absurd as well.  The HoAP cannot incite or initiate street violence, or launch other attacks against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury to Israeli civilians (_*or other Allied members*_) and complain the IOF response was either ineffective or too effective in their response.  (*The HoAP cannot, for instance, instigate 30K people to storm the border ramparts and then complain if someone gets hurt.*)






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: What a Remarkable Observation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Everything the Palestinians do is a response to Israel's colonial violence.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: What a Remarkable Observation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is just another in a long string of the Arab Palestinian crying "Wolf_*!*_"  In the projection of their image, the Arab Palestinians always present themselves as the "victim."



P F Tinmore said:


> Everything the Palestinians do is a response to Israel's colonial violence.


*(COMMENT)*
In 1960, the General Assembly adopted the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV)),..  (AKA:​​According to *General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)* of 1960 entitled "Principles which should guide Members in determining whether or not an obligation exists to transmit the information called for under Article 73 _e_ of the Charter", a Non-Self-Governing Territory can be said to have reached a full measure of self-government by:​​•    Emergence as a sovereign independent State;​•    Free association with an independent State;​•   Integration with an independent State.​Nowhere, (I say again: nowhere) does the *Committee 24*  being the committee responsible for the status of Non-Self-Governing Territories.



			
				C-24 sessions said:
			
		

> [D]during June 2021 substantive session, the C-24 considers the questions of 17 Non-Self-Governing Territories and Puerto Rico, (_*none of them located anywhere near the middle East)*_ and adopts resolutions as well as conclusions and recommendations of the regional seminar. The C-24 also hears views of Member States, administering Powers, representatives of Non-Self-Governing Territories, and petitioners.



As I said before, at the current time there are only four Administering Powers in the world.
(C-24 Last updated: 10 May 2022)

United States
France
United Kingdom
New Zeland
No Power at this time is administering any country or territory falling under the attention of the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV); and, Israel is not one of them.

That is it,
.....Close Curtains
...........Roll Credits
.................Fade to Black
.........................The  End






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: What a Remarkable Observation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Are you saying that Palestine is not under Israel's boot?
    

Now how about addressing my post.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Obviously, you did not understand my response. It had a direct bearing on your accusation.  You are not using the right word to defend you accusation. 


> The Oslo Accords (referred to as Oslo I at this point) are *signed by Peres and Mahmoud Abbas,* and witnessed by Rabin* and Arafat*, in Washington, DC. October 1994 - Arafat, Peres and Rabin are awarded the Nobel Peace prize.





> "On September 28, 1995, *Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin and PLO Chairman Yasser Arafat signed* the Oslo II Accord. They were witnessed by President Bill Clinton, as well as by representatives of Russia, Egypt, Jordan, Norway and the EU in Washington DC."





P F Tinmore said:


> Are you saying that Palestine is not under Israel's boot?
> 
> 
> Now how about addressing my post.


*(COMMENT)*
.
You should have gathered by now:

Group ONE:​
The ISRAELI SETTLERS are located in Area C.
PALESTINIANS agreed to ISRAEL having full civil and security controls in Area C.
SETTLERS are in Area C by the PALESTINIAN agreement.
Group TWO:​​(Para 3, A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C" • which assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C".​​Article V. Declaration of Principles on Interim Self- Government Arrangements September 13, 199​TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS​
This is not something that I made up.  This is not something I interpreted.  These represent an international agreement, witnessed by the Quartet and so monumental as to have been recorded in the annals of the Nobel Prize award.


THIS IS NOT A FORMAT OR TEMPLATE that describes a "colonial" anything.  There are over ≈ 150,000 in current use in the English language.  My vocabulary is (maybe) half that.  I am sure you can find the proper word or phrase that applies here.  But in a colonial situation, there is a colonial power supporting it and directing it.  While the Israeli Government has some influence, it did not send them to Area "C" under any stretch of the imagination.  The settlers concerned charted their own destiny (ie "Self-Determination").





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...



Agreements can only be signed between states.
Agreements have to follow international law. An agreement can't make legal something that is illegal or deny the rights of the people.
Now how about addressing my post?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(PREFACE) *   I don't think you what you are talking about.  And you are being very cryptic as to what was in the nature of your posting that I did not address.



P F Tinmore said:


> Agreements can only be signed between states.
> Agreements have to follow international law. An agreement can't make legal something that is illegal or deny the rights of the people.
> Now how about addressing my post?


*(COMMENT)*
.
Any entity can make an agreement with another entity.

•.   The 7th Arab Summit recognized the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) as the sole representative of the Palestinian People.  Israel has recognized sovereignty beyond the reach of the Hostile Arab Palestinians that want to obstruct agreements leading to peace.​​•. At the time of the Oslo Accords, the international community considered (in judgment) that the agreement was lawful.​
Man makes laws and the International Community can make laws.  Don't think for a moment that the international community does not recognize that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) aim is threatening regional peace.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


 P F Tinmore said: 


           Everything the Palestinians do is a response to Israel's colonial violence.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 17, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Which came first, the chicken or the egg?



P F Tinmore said:


> Everything the Palestinians do is a response to Israel's colonial violence.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The event sequence that you call "response to Israel's colonial violence" is imaginary.  

◈  Yes, there is violence.​
Who started the violence is a "HE said → SHE said" question.  What we do know is this:

◈  Israel, by agreement with Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO), has a presence in Area "C."​​◈  The agreement includes full civil authority (as in the Civil rights) and full area security responsibilities (all common measures necessary to achieve Article 43 HR). ​​◈  Known is that President Mahmoud Abbas signed the Oslo I Accord (1993) that included the agreement that disputes arising out of the Accords shall be resolved by negotiation.  The HoAP reject this notion.​​◈  Known is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have adopted a policy that armed resistance to Article 43 HR Authority and generally consider armed struggle as the principle solution to any Israeli-Palestinian dispute. ​​◈  We know the HoAP policy does not comply with the Accords and that the policy itself is not in compliance with:​​◈  S/RES/1515 (2003) needed to achieve a comprehensive, just and lasting peace in the Middle East​​◈  Does not reflect the appropriate actions under the Declaration of Principle for International Law and Friendly Relations.​​◈  That armed action, taken in contravention to the peaceful intent, is in contradiction to the purpose of the Conventions.​​◈  HoAPs who commit any offense intended to harm the Israeli forces operations under Articles 42 and 43 of The Hague Regulation, including the occupying forces or administration, or inflicting damage to the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment under the Geneva Convention.​​◈  The redeployment to specific locations will be implemented → commensurate with the need for public order and internal security.​
The status of the observable measures to peace are not in evidence when you look at the intent of that signed by Mahmoud Abbas.  However you frame the issues, dispute resolution through peaceful measures is the objective.  However, the HoAP:

◈  Refuse to promote the realization of the right of self-determination includes the Israelis.​​◈  The HoAP oppose the concept that "No one shall be held guilty of any criminal offense on account of any act or omission which did not constitute a criminal offence, under national or international law, at the time when it was committed."​​◈  Actively encourage propaganda.​​◈  Teach and advocate national and religious hatred openly in UN funded schools.  These implanted ideas are for the distinct generational transmission that incite hostility and violence.​ 
Everything the HoAP does, that you claim is in response to Israeli violence is actually covered in the policies, charters, covenants and principles found in HoAP fundamental guiding concepts, many of which were formulated long before the Six-Day War.
.




 Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2022)

Is What's Happening in Jerusalem, Gaza Israeli 'Apartheid'? | The Mehdi Hasan Show​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


> Who started the violence is a "HE said → SHE said" question. What we do know is this:


The Palestinians were at home, minding their own business, when colonial settlers came from Europe with the stated goal of pigging the place for themselves.

There is no dispute.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 20, 2022)

Amnesty, Apartheid, and the Archbishop​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 8, 2022)

Facing Facts: Biden & the Growing Apartheid Consensus​


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 9, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

(*OPENNING*) I think to try to twist personally associated statements and news articles into some type of support for the argument that the Jews were invaders.  That you think they had a plan in such form even before the turn of the 19th→20th Century.  This is so naive observation to take on such a politically sensitive issue.  
.


P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians were at home, minding their own business, when colonial settlers came from Europe with the stated goal of pigging the place for themselves.
> 
> There is no dispute.


(*COMMENT*)
.
Your campaign revolves around the idea that political statements are epoxied to the issues even as they move forward in time.  That they are never altered, and that the political powers held at bay are never going to consider compromise, alter their positions, or mitigate in one form or another.  in the case of all the rampant charges of criminality the Arab Palestinian are unable to open negotiations without some guarantees.  And that is the very same problem they have had since the fall of  Yasser Arafat.
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 10, 2022)

Mehdi Hasan: Trump’s Middle East Plan Is a Policy of Apartheid & Settler Colonialism​


----------



## rylah (Jul 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians were at home, minding their own business, when colonial settlers came from Europe with the stated goal of pigging the place for themselves.
> 
> There is no dispute.



Yet for some reason, they call "Palestinian" anyone merely passing there for 2 years...

And why did the Arabs fight with the British colonials,
for land the name of which they can't pronounce,
if not to pig the entire Middle East and Africa?


----------



## rylah (Jul 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> Everything the Palestinians do is a response to Israel's colonial violence.



What boogeyman Arabs used before Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 13, 2022)

Illuminating Israel's Apartheid at the UN with Francesca Albanese (Special Rapporteur for the oPt)​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> What boogeyman Arabs used before Israel?


Britain.

Who was Israel's boogeyman before Hamas?


----------



## rylah (Jul 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain.
> 
> Who was Israel's boogeyman before Hamas?



Arabs sided with the British colonials.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 14, 2022)

In Ireland, the parliament recently passed legislation, not yet enacted into law, to criminalize a range of business transactions with Jews in the West Bank, the Golan Heights and even the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem’s Old City.

These are often said to be “illegally occupied Palestinian territories.” A less tendentious term would be disputed territories. Israel took them from Syria (the Golan) and Jordan (the West Bank and eastern Jerusalem, including the Jewish Quarter) in the defensive 1967 Six-Day War.

Israelis have given up land in the past and would undoubtedly do so again—if they were confident they would get peace in return, rather than missiles and terrorist tunnels, as has happened since they ceded Gaza in 2005. What other nation would not ask for that? What other nation would be criticized for doing so?

Jew-hatred is as old as the Judean Hills, predating even the rebellion of the Jewish nation against Roman imperialism and colonialism from 66 to 73 C.E. Among the punishments Rome inflicted: renaming the conquered Jewish territories.

Syria Palaestina, or Palestine for short, derives from Philistia, land of the Philistines, ancient enemies of the Israelites (with Goliath the best-known). The Philistines were a seafaring people from islands in the Aegean who settled on Eastern Mediterranean shores in the 12th-century BCE. And no, those we now call Palestinians are not their descendants.










						A brief history of Jew-hatred
					

Jew-hatred is as old as the Judean Hills, predating even the rebellion of the Jewish nation against Roman imperialism and colonialism from 66 to 73 C.E. Among the punishments Rome inflicted: renaming the conquered Jewish territories.




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2022)

Subsidizing Apartheid: How the Canada Revenue Agency Contributes to Palestinian Dispossession​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2022)

Innumerable Ways Canada Supports Israeli Apartheid - And What We Can Do About it.​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 19, 2022)

"Roadmap to Apartheid" Q and A​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 19, 2022)

Jerusalem Today - a Microcosm of Israeli Apartheid​


----------



## Mindful (Jul 20, 2022)

^ Endless spam.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: No Colonialism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


HUH?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 22, 2022)

'Israeli apartheid is worse than South African apartheid'​


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 22, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Comparative Analysis
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is just so much "bull."  When you make an argument based on misleading, superficial, or implausible comparisons; you call that a fallacy.

The first thing you have to do is throw out rhetoric on the cases of thought (like Zionism).  No matter your intentions, you are not prosecuted for what you think should be done, or your interpretation of thought as it relates to the law.  Your interpretation must be actually based on the law:



			
				Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> GENERAL PRINCIPLES OF CRIMINAL LAW
> Article 22 • _Nullum crimen sine lege_
> 
> A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the Court.
> ...







P F Tinmore said:


> 'Israeli apartheid is worse than South African apartheid'​


*(COMMENT)*

If the pro-Arab Palestinian Activists and the anti-Israeli Movements

You have to look at the "*Elements of the Offense.*"




​
What was the "inhumane act" of which you accuse the Israelis (specifically)?  Is it truly an "inhumane act?"

Is the act on the order of magnitude the same as:

◈ When - Shaka Zulu, killed all the pregnant women along with their husbands after his own mother died in 1827.​​◈ When - Vlad the Impaler was the prince of Wallachia who literally impaled thousands of his enemies, including women and babies.​​◈ When - Pol Pot was responsible for the death of at least 1.4 billion Cambodians.​​◈ When - Francisco Franco, a network of doctors and nuns stole up to 300,000 babies from mothers who were either poor or anti-fascist and gave them to families who were in support of Franco.​
Or maybe I'm looking at this the wrong way.  Just what is it exactly that you claim as:

*"Inhumane* West Bank or Gaza Strip which is considered a so serious as to be punishable under international law."  This is something that the Israelis are doing that is so "inhumane" that it authorizes the United Nations to intervene in the matter which requires the UN to intervene and cause Israel to submit such settlement in favor of -  or for the benefit of a people and government that support terrorist organizations.
I am not sure what you have pointed out rises to the level of "inhumane."

When the Israelis recognize a standing threat of "death" from the people that support several different Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations that have only refused to negotiate the claims and complaints, what alternatives do the Israelis have?  To withdraw gives more than a half-dozen designated terrorist organizations free reign over the entire territory and elevates the threat to the adjacent territories.  Such a withdrawal would demonstrate to rouge terrorist organizations that such strategies would work against other Middle Eastern Nations and European nations.

Capitulation to these HoAPs would be of no benefit to the stability of the region.
'




_Most Respectfully,
R_​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Comparative Analysis
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


> *"Inhumane* West Bank or Gaza Strip which is considered a so serious as to be punishable under international law."


Wow, that is a lot. Look at all of the restrictions and obligations of an occupying power. Then look at the acts of genocide.

Israel is on the wrong side of almost everything.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 23, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Comparative Analysis
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I think you are a bit lost.  We were discussing "Apartheid."  Now you have switched entity to "Genocide."  Are you intentionally injecting confusion?



P F Tinmore said:


> Wow, that is a lot. Look at all of the restrictions and obligations of an occupying power. Then look at the acts of genocide.
> 
> Israel is on the wrong side of almost everything.


*(DISCUSSION ON)*
​

versus
​​

​
​There are several crimes that can be considered "Crimes of Genocide."

Genocide by Killing
Genocide by causing serious bodily or mental harm
Genocide by deliberately inflicting conditions of life calculated to bring about physical destruction
Genocide by imposing measures intended to prevent births
Genocide by forcibly transferring children
Genocide is an allegation under Article 6 whereas apartheid is an allegation under Article 7.

*(COMMENT)*

When you change the subject (_as you have_) such that there is no conclusion and without identifying a flaw in my reasoning in the defense of your allegation, then you have accepted that your allegation is flawed.  (_You have lost the argument and have moved on to a new subject._)

Do not make this allegation of "Apartheid" again unless you can show where the Israelis are involved - as part of a widespread or systematic program or policy - in attacks directed against the Arab Palestinian civilian population.
*NOTE*:

In this case, it is relatively easy to demonstrate where the Arab Palestinians have officially supported and sanctioned widespread or systematic programs, policies, or events
inciting violence against the Israeli People.  Both the Palestinian Charter and the Covenant for the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) have rejected negotiations and have declared "Armed Struggle" as the preferred approach.  The Palestinians have, for more than a quarter century, paid stipends to those convicted of murdering Israelis.  The Palestinians have been involved in kidnapping and murder, as well as, rocket and mortar attacks.  And was it not Palestinian incited and sanctioned for the assault by thousands and thousands of Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) on the borders of Israel.   

23 JULY 2022 8:53 pm​Hamas threatens ‘severe’ response to Jerusalem unrest​By AARON BOXERMAN​Hamas warns of a “severe” response should Israel continue its “assaults” in East Jerusalem, according to a spokesperson for the terror group.​“If the occupation continues its assaults against our compatriots in Jerusalem, the resistance’s response will be severe,” Mohammad Hamadeh tells official Hamas television.​




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Comparative Analysis
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


For Israel, occupation, settler colonialism, apartheid, and genocide is a package deal. They work together as a system.


RoccoR said:


> Genocide by Killing
> Genocide by causing serious bodily or mental harm
> Genocide by deliberately inflicting conditions of life calculated to bring about physical destruction


Indeed!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2022)

Yep, that is Israel.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2022)

Abbas put his foot in his Mouth AGAIN; which is why there will NEVER be a " Two State Solution"

https://www.israeltoday.co.il/read/...srael-while-standing-next-to-president-biden/

I happened to see the live News Conference Biden gave when he was over there.  He stated that Jerusalem should be opened to EVERYBODY and negotiations should be along the 67 Lines with some mutual land swaps.  He did NOT mention " Right of Return", Jews not being able to visit Holy Sites, etc. 

His very vague limited speech sounded a lot like Olmert's plan which of course was rejected


----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> For Israel, occupation, settler colonialism, apartheid, and genocide is a package deal. They work together as a system.
> 
> Indeed!


Indeed, what system?

You compiled a list of slogans. 

Indeed, lets start with your first slogan; ''occupation''.

What is occupied?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

Biden can’t ignore the apartheid elephant in the room​




Joe Biden’s administration appears determined not to let the Palestinians and their tiresome demands for justice and liberation put a damper on his visit to Israel and the occupied West Bank.


Biden was asked during an interview with Israeli TV about progressive members of the Democratic Party who call Israel an “apartheid state” and support ending unconditional aid to Tel Aviv.









						Biden can't ignore the apartheid elephant in the room
					

Shireen Abu Akleh cover-up and Visa Waiver Program highlight US role in Israeli repression.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Biden can’t ignore the apartheid elephant in the room​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep ignoring Biden’s press conference in which he called for a two State Solution, said  it should be determined by 67 Borders with some Land Swaps and Jerusalem should be opened for EVERYONE.
Let him meet with those individuals while ignoring those here who are killed by Illegals or High Crime mainly in Blue States and Cities. Just shows where his priorities are. .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

US Deal of the Century is a Bantustan plan - Cyril Ramaphosa​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

Arab Israeli lawmaker: ‘An apartheid regime is evolving and developing’​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

Writer from East Jerusalem goes viral for speaking out about conflict between Israelis and Palest…​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Tinmore can post about this group all he wants. But what he “ conveniently forgets” is the the PLO formally announced Jews will have no access to some religious sites.
What’s to stop them from doing what Jordan did?  Biden formally said that ALL of Jerusalem should be open to everyone. 👍🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/DaysOfPale...pHl4RKxMnaFPwdH4CxH2vfOGs6ANR-DY&__tn__=<,P-R
*Days of Palestine*​





Favorites  · 2h  · 

Israel’s Apartheid against Palestinians is a crime against humanity and a stark violation of the International Law
You're kindly invited to participate in the Twitter campaign to hold Israel accountable for its crime of apartheid, segregation, and oppression against Palestinians
Hashtag: #EndIsraeliApartheid


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 27, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC:  Description of the Crime
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

As HAS BEEB true in every single case identified here (over 400 Comments Long), neither P F Tinmore, nor anyone he has quoted → can answer the simple question:

"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;​​◈ Identify → WHO are the "RACIAL GROUPs" being separated?  "as in → one racial group over any other racial group...​
"The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favor of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted."






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> ◈ Identify → WHO are the "RACIAL GROUPs" being separated? "as in → one racial group over any other racial group...


Racial groups can be more than color. They include religion, nationality, descent, etc.. Basically any recognizable group.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Racial groups can be more than color. They include religion, nationality, descent, etc.. Basically any recognizable group.


Just make up nonsense as you go.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 27, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Description of the Crime
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You cannot just make-up changes to the law to fit your political position.  It does not quite work that way.



P F Tinmore said:


> Racial groups can be more than color. They include religion, nationality, descent, etc.. Basically any recognizable group.


*(COMMENT)*

READ THIS CAREFULLY



​You cannot extend by analogy the law to cover "religion, nationality, descent, etc..."  And even if race was an issue, the "apartheid" of the State of South Africa was a separation created totally inside a set of domestic borders.   Whereas, objection to the Israeli separation that was established between the State of Israel and the violence of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (external sources) is based on the multifaceted anti-Israeli political positions that:

◈  That the hostility and prejudice against Jewish people were justified then, and still are now.​​◈  That the "Nakba" began with the post-war decisions made by the 1920 Supreme Allied Council at San Remo a century ago.​​◈  That the entirety of the administrative outline to the territory formally under the Mandate for Palestine is a legacy to the Hostile Arab Palestinian groups of today.  And that the Supreme Allied Council had no authority on the matter of the disposition of the territory.​​◈  That the current territory, formerly under the sovereign control of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, and abandoned in 1988, was NOT relinquished into the hands of the Israeli Occupation.  But, instead, the territory was relinquished to some imaginary Arab Palestinian government claiming control.​​◈  That the current Arab Palestinian government is represented by elements designated by the European Council, the British, American, Canada, and Australia as terrorist organizations.​
It is what it is...




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> And even if race was an issue, the "apartheid" of the State of South Africa was a separation created totally inside a set of domestic borders.


Same as Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Same as Palestine.


Not the same. That's really ignorant.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Not the same. That's really ignorant.


Just remember every time you read his posts…..  The OFFICIAL US position is that there should be two States based on the borders, some land swaps and ALL of Jerusalem should be opened to EVERYONE. Have to understand his frustrations and anger that the Jewish people have autonomy   🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Just remember every time you read his posts…..  The OFFICIAL US position is that there should be two States based on the borders, some land swaps and ALL of Jerusalem should be opened to EVERYONE. Have to understand his frustrations and anger that the Jewish people have autonomy   🇮🇱


What law says that the Palestinians have to accept a two state solution? A partition of Palestine.

Link?


----------



## rylah (Jul 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What law says that the Palestinians have to accept a two state solution? A partition of Palestine.
> 
> Link?



The Jordanian constitution.


The people of Jordan form a *part of *the* Arab Nation* and* its system *of government is parliamentary with a *hereditary monarchy.**Article 2*​*Islam is the religion of the State* and Arabic is its official language.​





__





						The Constitution of The Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan
					





					www.kinghussein.gov.jo


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Jordanian constitution.
> 
> 
> The people of Jordan form a *part of *the* Arab Nation* and* its system *of government is parliamentary with a *hereditary monarchy.**Article 2*​*Islam is the religion of the State* and Arabic is its official language.​
> ...


Irrelevant to Palestine.


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant to Palestine.



Only because Arabs agreed to its partition from Palestine - what you asked to prove.

Now what does it mean _"part of the Arab nation"_ like an Arab colony?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

rylah said:


> Only because Arabs agreed to its partition from Palestine - what you asked to prove.
> 
> Now what does it mean _"part of the Arab nation"_ like an Arab colony?


HUH?????


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What law says that the Palestinians have to accept a two state solution? A partition of Palestine.
> 
> Link?


Why all the whining if the ''state of pal'istan'' was already invented  by the Treaty of Lausanne, or the invention of Arafat in the late 1960's?

How many Islamic terrorist welfare states can the planet support?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What law says that the Palestinians have to accept a two state solution? A partition of Palestine.
> 
> Link?


I guess you forgot about the UN declaring the Jewish State has the right to exist.  What “ law” says the Jewish people have to accept being second class citizens, having no rights and being forbidden to go to their sacred places of worship??  🇮🇱


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Just remember every time you read his posts…..  The OFFICIAL US position is that there should be two States based on the borders, some land swaps and ALL of Jerusalem should be opened to EVERYONE. Have to understand his frustrations and anger that the Jewish people have autonomy   🇮🇱


It seems P F Tinmore enbraces the ideal of Islamic supremacism as delineated in the Hamas Charter.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I guess you forgot about the UN declaring the Jewish State has the right to exist.


Link?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?


Try reading Resolution 181. Please tell us who the President of “ Palestine “ the Govt, etc.  You obviously have NO problem with the Israelis having no rights or religious freedom which is EXACTLY why they need their own State. Thank you for making the case ! 🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Try reading Resolution 181. Please tell us who the President of “ Palestine “ the Govt, etc.  You obviously have NO problem with the Israelis having no rights or religious freedom which is EXACTLY why they need their own State. Thank you for making the case ! 🇮🇱


Israeli bullshit, of course.

The rights of a people do not require a state or government.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require a state or government.


Palestinian Bullshit, of course 
The Jewish people have a right to religious freedom and a say in how that Govt is run.  Obviously, that disturbs you Deal with it .


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 28, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinians have "The Right of the People"
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

OK...  Pretend that you are in a position of power and can influence the correct action for the situation.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require a state or government.


*(QUESTION)*

What *realistic* action do you demand that will, after implementation, improve the overall situation, ended the Israeli Conflict, and bring regional stability?

*(SIDEBAR)*

I really do not deny the Right of the Palestinian People to choose their own destiny and that the Arab Palestinian People hold equal rights and self-determination.  I also recognize that the Jewish People have these very same rights.

I really do not object to the Arab Palestinian People the Right to Economic, Social, Cultural, or other human rights and fundamental freedoms.  But I also recognize that the Jewish People have these very same rights.

How will your solution improve the geopolitical conflict and give attention to the Rights of both groups of people? 

TELL ME what you want. TELL ME how that settles your valid claim.


_*I actually have a Right to a Million Dollars.  When are you going to give it up? What is my valid claim against your assets? *_* (Do I have a valid claim?)*





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What law says that the Palestinians have to accept a two state solution? A partition of Palestine.
> 
> Link?


What law says anyone has to care what the pallys want?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinians have "The Right of the People"
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


The creation of Israel was a violation of international law, the UN Charter, and Palestinian rights.

Until these violations are addressed, there will be no peace.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The creation of Israel was a violation of international law, the UN Charter, and Palestinian rights.
> 
> Until these violations are addressed, there will





P F Tinmore said:


> be no peace.


YAWN…..  Resolution 181.  So you finally admit the goal of the Palestinians isn’t the two State Solution? 
  The Israelis will never accept being the minority ruled by the Palestinians, virtually having no voice in Government or being denied their religious rights. 
Until this is understood, there will be no peace 🇮🇱👍


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> YAWN…..  Resolution 181.  So you finally admit the goal of the Palestinians isn’t the two State Solution?
> The Israelis will never accept being the minority ruled by the Palestinians, virtually having no voice in Government or being denied their religious rights.
> Until this is understood, there will be no peace 🇮🇱👍


Partition is a foreign concept.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 29, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Partition is a foreign concept.


What the heck does that even mean? Just Rambling as usual. You yell and rant about “ International Law” and at the same time actually say they have no legitimacy in this area. 
 Please tell us why the Palestinians have rights to sovereignty  but the Israelis don’t. Please address how their rights can be protected; whether participation in any form of Government, going to ANY religious site, etc. There will be no response.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What the heck does that even mean? Just Rambling as usual. You yell and rant about “ International Law” and at the same time actually say they have no legitimacy in this area.
> Please tell us why the Palestinians have rights to sovereignty  but the Israelis don’t. Please address how their rights can be protected; whether participation in any form of Government, going to ANY religious site, etc. There will be no response.


Palestine by Nur Masalha Book Summary - Review (AudioBook)​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine by Nur Masalha Book Summary - Review (AudioBook)​


*Large Jewish populations were established in Jerusalem and Tiberias by the ninth century BCE and in other cities throughout Palestine by the eleventh century*.

   You claim that Palestinians have lived in the territory for over 3000 years?  So have the Jewish people .  You mentioned the Jewish people coming to Palestine in the 19th Century?  Another lie.  They started to immigrate in the early 20 th Century


US peace envoy blasts Abbas for failure to mention Jerusalem's Jewish connection | The Times of Israel


Palestinian Authority Supreme Shari'a Judge And Abbas' Advisor Mahmoud Al-Habbash: The Jews Have No Connection To Jerusalem; This Is An Imperialist Myth And Distortion Of History

The Palestinians can deny the Jewish Religious connections all they want. For this reason alone the conflict will never be resolved









						PA Parliament: Jews Have No Right to Israel
					

On Nakba Day, Palestinian parliament says that Jews have no right to the entire "land of Palestine".




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				



You talk about " International Law" when it comes to Palestinian Rights.  Obviously this individual doesn't believe in " International Law" determined by the UN









						PA: Jews have no connection to Western Wall | PMW Analysis
					

PA Minister of Religious Affairs recently claimed that all of Jerusalem and the Western Wall are "the sole right of Palestinians." (Jan. 15, 2013)




					palwatch.org
				




Show me the link where it says under " International Law" Palestinians have the right to dictate how the Jewish people practice their religion, prevent them from those sites, and forbid them to even enter E. Jerusalem to practice their religion

The " One State" and " Two State Solution" which will eventually become the " One State Solution" is DOA


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 1, 2022)

Amnesty International Report and Israeli Apartheid​


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 1, 2022)

The goddamned so-called 'Palestinians' can have all the freedom they want, the minute they move to Arab Palestine on the East Bank of the Jordan.

Low-performers and whiny bitches, the lot of 'em... leave... go to Jordan... make new homes and new lives and new futures for yourselves.

There is no future for you nor your families in either the West Bank nor Gaza.

None.

After 75 years one would think that it would have sunk into those thick Neanderthal skulls of yours.

Go away.

You're not wanted.

The world has grown bone-tired and weary and bored with your incessant whining like the little bitches you are.

There is no longer any Arab cavalry coming over the hill to rescue you.

It's over.

Leave.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2022)

Kondor3 said:


> The goddamned so-called 'Palestinians' can have all the freedom they want, the minute they move to Arab Palestine on the East Bank of the Jordan.
> 
> Low-performers and whiny bitches, the lot of 'em... leave... go to Jordan... make new homes and new lives and new futures for yourselves.
> 
> ...


There could have been a future for them in ALL of Gaza, ALMOST all of the West Bank with the Israelis having control of the Jewish Quarter and Jerusalem becoming a INTERNATIONAL CITY and it was rejected.  🇮🇱👍


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 1, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> There could have been a future for them in ALL of Gaza, ALMOST all of the West Bank with the Israelis having control of the Jewish Quarter and Jerusalem becoming a INTERNATIONAL CITY and it was rejected.  🇮🇱👍


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 1, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Description of the Crime
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(STOP)*   Let us all take a deep breath and dust away the confusion.  Where are we actually going here?
April 7, 2022​*WASHINGTON, D.C. – Today, Senators Rick Scott and Mike Braun introduced their bill to prohibit Amnesty International from receiving taxpayer-funded federal assistance and benefits from the United States government.*​


P F Tinmore said:


> Amnesty International Report and Israeli Apartheid​


*(COMMENT)*

Over 100 years ago, the saga breaks out as a Territorial Utilization issue in which no political infrastructure was envisioned that would disenfranchise people in any part of the territory which was liberated from the former Enemy (Ottoman Empire).

However, two factions have arisen in the last century, one Jewish - one not Jewish. This started out to be a kind of preservation of an important aspect within the species that have a “historic” connection to the Middle East. There have been many attempts in history by several majority elements within the species to chase off or exterminate this minority that represented a theological difference – a difference in ritual and a difference in some beliefs. But the single most significant event that had the most impact was the concentrated eradication effort between 1941 and 1945 in which huge numbers in lives were terminated through a systematic program. The ”Holocaust Encyclopedia” claims this period began to ramp up in 1933. And since 1945, there have been a number of tactical campaigns (1948, 1967, 1973) instigated by the antisemitic components. And over the last half-century, these antisemitic components which include Jihadists, Fedayeen Activists, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters have been contributing to Regional through an advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.

Israel has been one of the fast developing and positive economic contributors. The immediately adjacent non-Jewish states would like to have the same level of human development as Israel.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Description of the Crime
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


If you were to read one of his previous posts he actually says the only “ peaceful solution “ would be the dismantling of Israel
When asked about assurances they would have some say in Govt or have freedom of Religion not being prohibited from their Holy Sites there is no response. Is is the person you’re trying to rationalize with?   🇮🇱🥱


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 1, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Peaceful Solution Options
⁜→ ILOVEISRAEL, et al,


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> If you were to read one of his previous posts he actually says the only “ peaceful solution “ would be the dismantling of Israel
> When asked about assurances they would have some say in Govt or have freedom of Religion not being prohibited from their Holy Sites there is no response. Is is the person you’re trying to rationalize with?   🇮🇱🥱


*(COMMENT)*

Many thought intensive problems  sound relatively simple, yet in the field of mathematics that anyone can understand, but nobody has been able to solve.  My favorite is the *Collatz Conjecture (3x+1)*.  Just as this equations looks so simple so do many political question have this same look.

The Peace Solution to the conflict between the Hostile Arab Palestinians and the Israelis is a political equivalent Collatz Conjecture.  There will not be a time in the foreseeable future when all the parties to the conflict will be satisfied.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 1, 2022)

Kondor3 said:


> The goddamned so-called 'Palestinians' can have all the freedom they want, the minute they move to Arab Palestine on the East Bank of the Jordan.
> 
> Low-performers and whiny bitches, the lot of 'em... leave... go to Jordan... make new homes and new lives and new futures for yourselves.
> 
> ...


Jordan doesn't want them.
In 1992, 2.5 million West Bank Jordanians were allowed into Jordan proper and have been held in internment camps ever since.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Peaceful Solution Options
> ⁜→ ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> ...


The Israelis were “ satisfied “ with Olmert’s  offering Abbas ALMOST everything he wanted including making Jerusalem a INTERNATIONAL CITY
At least we haven’t seen any more of Tinmore’s posts where Hasidic Jews are insisting that Israel doesn’t have the right to exist . If he had HALF a brain 🧠 he would research the reason why 🇮🇱😪


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2022)

Apartheid Debate​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2022)

Palestine and Apartheid Under International Law​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Description of the Crime
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


> Jihadists, Fedayeen Activists, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters


Trope city.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2022)

"Israel: Democracy or Apartheid State?" with Josh Ruebner​


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 2, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Does This Bring a Solution to the Table with a Reasonable chance at Success?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> "Israel: Democracy or Apartheid State?" with Josh Ruebner​


*(OBSERVATION)*

This presentation _(by Josh Ruebner) brings_ nothing new to the table.  In fact, the lecture itself is based on his book published over 5 years ago.  

*(COMMENT)*

While the dynamics of the Geopolitical and Regional Stability seem to be at a standstill, like a tortoise in the race, it still changes its relative position and reflection regionally.  The pro-Palestinian and antisemitic advocacies Are beginning to reach back in time.  When the book was published in 2017, but it is, in itself, a time machine that reaches back over a century ago, when the decision to establish a Jewish National Home in Palestine was made.  You can only write this saga a limited number of ways and still maintain the story validity.

This book, on which the presentation was made, will bore you to death.  But for those of you that have trouble sleeping, it is a good remedy.   There are a couple of things that I thought came close to being very inaccurate.  But I chalk that up to the "many worlds" theory.   Authors, being what they are, and publishers, being what they are, will invariably try to make the book interesting by sprinkling controversy around.  But in the end, there is nothing new.  It is just another attempt to lay blame on the Allied Powers that paid the price in winning the Great War.  And some 21st Century University of Michigan grad with a beard, struggling to make a living.

But the best minds of Georgetown, Harvard, Yale, Cornell, and Princeton could not put a plan together that could forge a peace that would live longer than my cat.  






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Does This Bring a Solution to the Table with a Reasonable chance at Success?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Can’t find it but in another post Tinmore stated the Israelis can’t tell the Palestinians what to do. AMEN!!
The Palestinians can’t tell the Israelis what to do which would include giving up their sovereignty, being deprived of their religious sites which would define them as a Apartheid Nation. 🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2022)

Human Rights Framework for a Political Solutions​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2022)

Apartheid South Africa! Apartheid Israel! - Rev. Brian Brown Author​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 20, 2022)

Bad Week for Apartheid​


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 20, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC:  Solution Reasonable 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
.
The louder the Hostile Arab Palestinians shout, the more that I'm convinced they are dangerous and an impediment to human development.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 20, 2022)

Is Israel An Apartheid State? Yes, And Here’s Why….​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 21, 2022)

How Israel is an apartheid regime, with Ali Abunimah​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 24, 2022)

*Apartheid on Steroids!*

New Israeli Restrictions on Foreign Nationals in the West Bank​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 24, 2022)

Richard Falk: Israel and the Question of Apartheid, part 1 of 2​

Richard Falk: Israel and the Question of Apartheid, part 2 of 2​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2022)

Famous #Australian author Ms. #Randa Abdel Fattah explains how Israel is #apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 8, 2022)

Amnesty, Apartheid, and the Archbishop​


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 8, 2022)

Israel oasis of democracy: Arab Muslim Supreme Court Justice… Israel: Khaled Kabub sworn in as first Muslim Supreme Court justice - I24NEWS


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 8, 2022)

Black South African who lived under apartheid: Calling Israel apartheid is malicious and slanderous. It betrays those who actually suffered apartheid. Most South Africans know that calling Israel apartheid is false.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 8, 2022)

“For Israelis, the apartheid accusation is nonsensical, including an Arab Israeli with a degree from an Israeli university free to travel to Jordan to earn a doctorate and pursue a successful career as an educator.”

Avi Benlolo: Don't let 'apartheid' bus ads in St. John’s fool you — in Israel, the idea is laughable


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 10, 2022)

Barack Obama awards US Medal of Freedom to former Israeli President Shimon Peres for his “contribution to world peace” President Obama Honors Israeli President Shimon Peres


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Wave of Muslim tourists to Israel Israel prepares for wave of Muslim tourists


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2022)

What makes Amnesty's apartheid report different?
					

Israel fears being branded an "apartheid state" at the UN.




					electronicintifada.net
				







What makes Amnesty International’s new report determining that Israel practices the crime of apartheid against Palestinians any different from those that came before it?


Certainly, Israel’s “hysterical” reaction – (in the words of one _Haaretz_ headline) – to the Amnesty study is notably different from its relatively understated response to similar reports recently issued by B’Tselem, a human rights group in Israel, and the New York-based Human Rights Watch.


Palestinian human rights groups like Al-Haq, Adalah and Al Mezan have been advancing an apartheid framework for far longer and the reports from the above-mentioned Israeli and international groups build on their work.

Amnesty repeatedly stresses Israel’s “intent to maintain this system of oppression and domination” without making the explicit point that apartheid is a means towards the end of settler colonization: removing Palestinians from the land so that they may be replaced with foreign settlers.

The rights group does state that “since its establishment in 1948, Israel has pursued an explicit policy of establishing and maintaining a Jewish demographic hegemony and maximizing its control over land to benefit Jewish Israelis while minimizing the number of Palestinians and restricting their rights and obstructing their ability to challenge this dispossession.”


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 14, 2022)

Only free democracy in the region, ahead of the US, in the Economist Intelligence Unit’s global democracy survey.  Apartheid Palestine is authoritarian


…


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 17, 2022)

‎Rethinking Palestine: Amnesty Report on Israeli Apartheid with Saleh Hijazi on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show Rethinking Palestine, Ep Amnesty Report on Israeli Apartheid with Saleh Hijazi - Feb 24, 2022



					podcasts.apple.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> ‎Rethinking Palestine: Amnesty Report on Israeli Apartheid with Saleh Hijazi on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Show Rethinking Palestine, Ep Amnesty Report on Israeli Apartheid with Saleh Hijazi - Feb 24, 2022
> ...


Israel is a democracy, ahead of the US, in the Economist’s global survey. Apartheid “Palestine“ is authoritarian…


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Black South African who lived under apartheid: Calling Israel apartheid is malicious and slanderous. It betrays those who actually suffered apartheid. Most South Africans know that calling Israel apartheid is false.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 22, 2022)

Former President of South Africa who ended apartheid, awarded a Nobel Peace Prize: “Calling Israel an apartheid state is odious and unfair. There are Palestinians in Israel with full political rights and no discriminatory laws against them.”

De Klerk: ‘Odious’ to compare Israel to apartheid South Africa


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Palestinian Faiz Abu Shamala: “I wish for Palestinians a fraction of what Israel has. They replace the prime minister and enjoy democracy. Allah gave us a president who butchered democracy, buried our dreams, and swore not to leave until he dies."

https://israelhayom.com/2022/06/21/we-have-no-illusions-about-lapid-premiership-pa-official-says/


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 22, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Solution Reasonable 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian)

*(THE OPEN QUESTION). *I need some clarification: *Just how is Israel an Apartheid State?* 






P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*
.
*Article 7 Crimes Against Humanity* → Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court Definition:  
"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in referred to in paragraph 1,, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;

Just what → does this allegation mean in that in Israel, what "one racial group over any other racial group or groups?"  On this map of Israel (_*as given above*_) - please outline what territories in Israel the racial groups are involved.  (*Who is separated from whom?*)​
.I have to chuckle every time someone → who is anti-Israeli or pro-Palestinian makes this claim.  They cannot actually articulate the claim and the human elements involved.  What Israelis or racial group is being subjected to a regime of:

(a) Murder;​​(b) Extermination;​​(c) Enslavement;​​(d) Deportation or forcible transfer of population;​​(e) Imprisonment or other severe deprivation of physical liberty in violation of fundamental rules of international law;​




_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 22, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Solution Reasonable
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian)
> 
> ...


So, what was your question?


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 22, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Solution Reasonable 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian)



P F Tinmore said:


> So, what was your question?





P F Tinmore said:


> Rocco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2022)

HUH???


RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Solution Reasonable
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian)
> 
> ...


HUH???


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> HUH???
> 
> HUH???


You asked for me to repeat the questions. I did in the question.

Rocco


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 24, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> You asked for me to repeat the questions. I did in the question.
> 
> Rocco


You don't make any sense.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2022)

Analysis: Trump's Middle East plan: The farce, the fraud and the fury​


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You don't make any sense.


He asked you just HOW is Israel apartheid according to you?  Get it yet?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> He asked you just HOW is Israel apartheid according to you?  Get it yet?


It's taking him a long time to dredge up a YouTube video.


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 5, 2022)

I learned something from the Holocaust.  We cannot call the deniers liars if they actually believe what they say regardless of how wrong they are.
Same is true with Mr. Tinmore.  In his mind he tells the truth no matter how wrong he is.  What matters is it doesn't matter what he believes.  And I wish we had more like him to  play with.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (Oct 6, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Where is the Apartheid?  (The "Katie Halper" Issue.)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian)

I have asked this question many times.  I challenge anyone to show me the "apartheid"...



			
				Para 2h • Article 7 said:
			
		

> *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*
> 
> "*The crime of apartheid" means* inhumane acts of a character similar to those
> referred to in paragraph 1, *committed in the context *of an institutionalized
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> The "Katie Halper" Issue.


*(COMMENT)*

First, draw a map of Israel.



​Second, draw the Line or Lines through Israel.  Label each side of the line the 
where the Israeli Government exercises oppression and domination by *one racial group over any other racial group.*

I'll wait for my political lesson to begin.

BTW:  Help me with this.  Please cite the actual *BINDING* International Authority that allows the International Authority to circumvent:


			
				Chapter 1 said:
			
		

> *UN Charter*
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.



I await your opportunity to teach me the lesson.




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Where is the Apartheid?  (The "Katie Halper" Issue.)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian)
> 
> ...


Prof Virginia Tilley at 'The Oslo Accords: A Legacy of Broken Promises'​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 9, 2022)

The A.D.L.'s Vilification Of Rashida Tlaib​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 10, 2022)

‘The Palestinian View’ - with Ramzy Baroud: Which Side is the Palestinian Authority On?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2022)

Noura Erakat And Miko Peled On Israel's Undeniable Apartheid​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2022)

How Israeli Apartheid Destroyed My Hometown​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2022)

Israel Beyond Apartheid - Susan Abulhawa, Keynote​


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 5, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC:  UN Commission of Inquiry
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian Parties)

 A UN Commission of Inquiry (UN COI) is a "tool" of a political nature.  In this case, the UNCOI is intended to provide partisan support to previously published one-sided perspectives.  It is the extension of the continuous and unyielding effort by the High Commissioner (for Human Rights) to discredit the Israeli effort to protect their sovereign nation from the forces behind the Arab-anti-Israeli program to weaken and ultimately destroy the 1948 establishment of the Jewish State of Israel. 



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

The UN COI pretends to be a "fact finding mission."  It is no such thing.  Its outcome was already predetermined well before the COI was established.

It is also the case the UNHCR and the UN COI cannot rewrite the law defining "apartheid."  So while these two anti-Jewish • anti-Israeli have a mandate, it steps outside that of the prevailing international legal processes and the ongoing efforts of the 
Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.  The UNHCR and the UN COI are attempting to influence the outcome by altering the perception in the court of public opinion instead of the law.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC:  UN Commission of Inquiry
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian Parties)
> 
> ...





RoccoR said:


> to discredit the Israeli effort to protect their sovereign nation


You have been dancing around that issue for years.


RoccoR said:


> The UN COI pretends to be a "fact finding mission." It is no such thing. Its outcome was already predetermined well before the COI was established.


That is because it is already well known. Israel was founded as apartheid. The Palestinians have been calling it apartheid for decades. Only recently has the rest of the world started to catch up.

BTW, how you be? I haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 6, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: UN Commission of Inquiry
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian Parties)

More than half a century ago, the powers that be made recommendations on the issue of a post-Mandate Regional complexion and solution.  One such recommendation included the establishment of a "Jewish State" and an "Arab State."  The "Jewish State" was not envisioned as an "apartheid state" → NOT THEN and it is NOT ONE NOW.

There was a measure of acquiescence in the late-1940s that is not fresh in the eyes of humanity today.  The acquiescence was not based on the premise that such creations would institutionalize systematic oppression in which one racial group over any other racial group.  That was NOT the premise THEN and IS NOT the premise now.

And the conditions that exist today in the region do not fit the definition of "inhuman acts" as the concept was intended to mean in the post-WWII political atmosphere.



P F Tinmore said:


> You have been dancing around that issue for years.


*(COMMENT)*

You make this allegation _*(dancing around that issue) *_quite frequently.  And it is addressed and re-addressed just as often in replies.  Repeating allegations over and over again does NOT make the allegation of apartheid some variation of Arab Palestinian truth crafted and shared to fit their agenda.

The systematic effort by the pro-Arab Palestinian contingent and the anti-Jewish or anti-Israeli forces → to deprive the people of the Jewish State of their fundamental rights contrary to international law _*(self-determination, the right to defend against forces which threaten the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel)*_, •  by reason of the identity as an established Jewish State.

◈  The principle of sovereign equality applies just as much to the State of Israel as it does to any other member nation of the International Community.​​◈  The security barrier along the border which is often labeled as being a part of an apartheid regime is the same as any other border control built by any of the other UN members.  Its purpose is the prevention and removal of threats to the peace and for → the suppression of acts of aggression brought on by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP).  What the gradual increase in such border security measures is a response ad reaction to the gradual escalation in the threat present by the HoAP.​


P F Tinmore said:


> That is because it is already well known. Israel was founded as apartheid. The Palestinians have been calling it apartheid for decades. Only recently has the rest of the world started to catch up.


*(COMMENT)*

The “apartness” *(apartheid)* for which you complain was, by definition at its origin, applicable to Black Africans, Mixed Races of Color, and Asians _*(including Indian and Pakistani)*_.

ETHNIC GROUPS OF ISRAEL

The Jewish breakout, which is neither any particular ethnic nor racial group, is presented because it is the target of most pro-Arab Palestinian contingent and the anti-Jewish or anti-Israeli forces and their advocacy  → racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence directed against Israel and which is prohibited by the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR).

Jewish 74%​Africa-born 4.2%,​Asia-born 2.3%,​Arab 21.1%,​Other 4.9% (2020 est.)​


P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, how you be? I haven't seen you for a while.


*(OFF-TOPIC)*

I was finishing up my doctorate program, a  long-time goal of acquiring my Ph.D.  Not to worry!  It is not relevant to our topic of discussion.  But it did take some time.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> You make this allegation _*(dancing around that issue) *_quite frequently. And it is addressed and re-addressed just as often in replies.


Many times you have posted a link that shows different methods of acquiring territory. However, you have never specified which method Israel used to acquire its territory. You always deflect onto something else.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> *(OFF-TOPIC)*
> 
> I was finishing up my doctorate program, a long-time goal of acquiring my Ph.D. Not to worry! It is not relevant to our topic of discussion. But it did take some time.


I was worried so thanks for the response.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: UN Commission of Inquiry
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_, (including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian Parties)
> 
> ...


At no time and in no place under Israeli control have Palestinians not been inferior to the Jews.


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> At no time and in no place under Israeli control have Palestinians not been inferior to the Jews.



What about the Temple Mount?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> What about the Temple Mount?


It is in occupied territory. So what about it?


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is in occupied territory. So what about it?



Does that definition assume Arab superiority

over Jews at the Temple Mount?


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

Ra’am chief Abbas warns allowing Jewish prayer on Temple Mount ‘will lead to war’
					

Islamist party leader says he is 'worried' by apparent new government, which is set to include members of the far right




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Israeli courts,* unlike most Arab states, *
allow the Muslim Brotherhood representation...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 6, 2022)

🇵🇸 Palestine in a Nutshell | Ep03: Separate & Unequal: Israel’s Discriminatory Dual Legal System​


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> 🇵🇸 Palestine in a Nutshell | Ep03: Separate & Unequal: Israel’s Discriminatory Dual Legal System​



Of course, it is a separate system, and unequal to the laws of Arab states.

For example, have either of the Pal-Arab governments
ever allow any Africans in their parliaments?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2022)

Apartheid System: What Palestine Can Learn From South Africa?​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2022)

Democrats SMEAR Rashida Tlaib As Anti-Semitic For Criticizing Israeli Apartheid​


----------



## rylah (Nov 9, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Democrats SMEAR Rashida Tlaib As Anti-Semitic For Criticizing Israeli Apartheid​



Democrats also recently blasted bragging
about _'her warm feelings about the Holocaust'..._

Sociopathy usually draws detrimental consequences.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 9, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>





rylah said:


> Democrats also recently blasted bragging
> about _'her warm feelings about the Holocaust'..._
> 
> Sociopathy usually draws detrimental consequences.


She can't be as bad as the propagandists say. She is winning with over 70% of the vote.


----------



## rylah (Nov 9, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Apartheid System: What Palestine Can Learn From South Africa?​



Have Africans ever been allowed 
in any of the Pal-Arab governments?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

The International Human Rights Community and Israeli Crimes of Apartheid​


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

With the new government coming into power, Ben Gvir is inline for a powerful ministerial post and one of the government’s stated goals is to “remake” the judiciary.   Ben Gvir has openly called for barring Arab Israelis from running for the Knesset. He has made a career out of defending Jewish terrorists. 
This is the man who hung a photo of Baruch Goldstein, the man who carried out the 1994 massacre at the Cave of the Patriarchs killing 29 Palestinians (he has since removed it to “soften” his image).

Given this new power shift, and a rather decisive rejection of both two states and equal rights for Palestinians, I wonder if we will actually see system formed that truly does resemble Apartheied.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> Democrats also recently blasted bragging
> about _'her warm feelings about the Holocaust'..._
> 
> Sociopathy usually draws detrimental consequences.


Does lying about her statement imply sociopathic consequences?  Or is it just a necessary tool to gin up hate?

Here is her quote: Did Rashida Tlaib Celebrate the Holocaust, Say It Gave Her a 'Warm Feeling'?

*Tlaib:* "Absolutely, and let me tell you -- I mean for me, I think two weeks ago or so, we celebrated, or took a moment or so, I think, in our country, to remember the Holocaust. And there's, you know, there's a kind of a calming feeling, I always tell folks, when I think of the Holocaust and the tragedy of the Holocaust, in the fact that it was my ancestors, Palestinians, who lost their land and some lost their lives, their livelihood, human dignity, their existence in many ways has been wiped out ... was in the name of trying to create a safe haven for Jews, post [sic] the Holocaust, post [the] tragedy and horrific persecution of Jews across the world at that time.


Whether you like her or hate her, or feel her comment was inappropriate it was NOT expressing warm feelings for the Holocaust.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> With the new government coming into power, Ben Gvir is inline for a powerful ministerial post and one of the government’s stated goals is to “remake” the judiciary.   Ben Gvir has openly called for barring Arab Israelis from running for the Knesset. He has made a career out of defending Jewish terrorists.
> This is the man who hung a photo of Baruch Goldstein, the man who carried out the 1994 massacre at the Cave of the Patriarchs killing 29 Palestinians (he has since removed it to “soften” his image).
> 
> Given this new power shift, and a rather decisive rejection of both two states and equal rights for Palestinians, I wonder if we will actually see system formed that truly does resemble Apartheied.


I wonder if those who flail their Pom Poms for Islamic terrorists will ever truly understand the definitions of terms they cut and paste.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
⁜→ Coyote, _et al_,

This is a problem.  It could drive away that which has in the past supported Israel.  It would be a grave mistake for Israel as a nation to rise up and begin to even voice the suggestion that those Israelis of Arab descent have lesser rights than any other band of Israelis.



Coyote said:


> With the new government coming into power, Ben Gvir is inline for a powerful ministerial post and one of the government’s stated goals is to “remake” the judiciary.   Ben Gvir has openly called for barring Arab Israelis from running for the Knesset. He has made a career out of defending Jewish terrorists.


*(COMMENT)*

Israeli extremists like Ben Gvir and Baruch Goldstein are a disgrace to the Israeli reputation.

IMO → the Israelis should immediately arrest Gvir (and his acolytes) the very next time he opens his mouth in support of terrorists and another extremist. ​​IMO → Israel should arrest Goldstein (on the spot) for those criminal acts he has already committed, along with active conspirators and those who aided and abetted Goldstein.​​IMO → Israel should immediately initiate a very serious and comprehensive crackdown and roundup of those Israeli settlers in the West Bank that initiate such act that can be construed to be national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, and further hostility or other acts of violence.​


Coyote said:


> will actually see system formed that truly does resemble Apartheied.


*(COMMENT)*

It should be absolutely clear that secular civil and political rights are the order of the day.  It should be made clear that the elements of the population are not persecuted for their non-Halakha ways.  Israel must, not only be secular, it must actually pursue actual secular policies.

The Israelis need a Jewish strongman (someone that the nation respect) hero to rise up and speak against those would-be leaders like Ben Gvir and Baruch Goldstein.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
> ⁜→ Coyote, _et al_,
> 
> ...


I think this is a potentially dangerous turning point for Israel, and unfortunately it is part of a pattern around the world


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I wonder if those who flail their Pom Poms for Islamic terrorists will ever truly understand the definitions of terms they cut and paste.


You need a new playbook, this one is a bit tattered and out of date.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> IMO → Israel should immediately initiate a very serious and comprehensive crackdown and roundup of those Israeli settlers in the West Bank that initiate such act that can be construed to be national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, and further hostility or other acts of violence.


       
Israeli forces protect, and sometimes help, settlers who attack Palestinians. Then Israel arrests the Palestinians.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> You need a new playbook, this one is a bit tattered and out of date.


Sorry, but an Arab living in Israel can become anything they want if they choose education over terror.
You may now click the Smiley.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
> ⁜→ Coyote, _et al_,
> 
> ...


I disagree; it's about time Jews of all stripes realize that Israel won't be kicked around by nations that marginalize their *own* people on a daily basis.


----------



## rylah (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Does lying about her statement imply sociopathic consequences?  Or is it just a necessary tool to gin up hate?
> 
> Here is her quote: Did Rashida Tlaib Celebrate the Holocaust, Say It Gave Her a 'Warm Feeling'?
> 
> ...



No, but having _"warm feelings about the holocaust"_  is the epitome of sociopathy,

in the most vulgar way... the same woman who posed feeding a dog in an American flag.


----------



## rylah (Nov 13, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
> ⁜→ Coyote, _et al_,
> 
> ...



RoccoR my friend,

let me suggest looking into sources
more positive, or accepting of Ben Gvir.

The "gevald" about him is orchestrated,
because he's the largest religious party in the Knesset.

This is a historic moment, he's drawing more wise sages than Israel's chief Rabbis.


----------



## rylah (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> With the new government coming into power, Ben Gvir is inline for a powerful ministerial post and one of the government’s stated goals is to “remake” the judiciary.   Ben Gvir has openly called for barring Arab Israelis from running for the Knesset. He has made a career out of defending Jewish terrorists.
> This is the man who hung a photo of Baruch Goldstein, the man who carried out the 1994 massacre at the Cave of the Patriarchs killing 29 Palestinians (he has since removed it to “soften” his image).
> 
> Given this new power shift, and a rather decisive rejection of both two states and equal rights for Palestinians, I wonder if we will actually see system formed that truly does resemble Apartheied.



Israel is a small family house.

I've voted for him after he welcomed me into his house.

Ben Gvir is all about his family, children - in the most sincere way.

What country is obliged to give equal rights to subjects of an enemy state?


----------



## rylah (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I think this is a potentially dangerous turning point for Israel, and unfortunately it is part of a pattern around the world



A pattern you're ever blind to accuse Israelis,

and totally ignore about Arab states surrounding us.

It is vulgar, to the point Westerners can't even fathom these degenerates
sacrificing children, to murder Israelis, for some promise of a heavenly brothel.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> A pattern you're ever blind to accuse Israelis,
> 
> and totally ignore about Arab states surrounding us.



The trend to rightwing authoritarianism and nationalism is not unique to Israel.  As to the Arab states, I've said my thoughts on Saudi Arabia and Iran's human rights abused. don't see how it's relevant to what is currently going on in Israeli politics other than to divert.


rylah said:


> It is vulgar, to the point Westerners can't even fathom these degenerates
> sacrificing children, to murder Israelis, for some promise of a heavenly brothel.


I have a hard time fathoming ANY degenerates.


----------



## rylah (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The trend to rightwing authoritarianism and nationalism is not unique to Israel.  As to the Arab states, I've said my thoughts on Saudi Arabia and Iran's human rights abused. don't see how it's relevant to what is currently going on in Israeli politics other than to divert.
> 
> I have a hard time fathoming ANY degenerates.



Why do you have to phrase it that way? Is it reserved to single out Jews?
I've never seen you describe any Arab party in Israel like that,
despite following an extremely militaristic rightist ideology.

Why don't you dare ascribe such terms to Arab parties?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> You need a new playbook, this one is a bit tattered and out of date.


I just see the “apartheid” slogan as a convenient slur for those who aren’t real concerned with accuracy in their use of language.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> No, but having _"warm feelings about the holocaust"_  is the epitome of sociopathy,



Yup.  I can’t find any record of anyone saying that however.




rylah said:


> in the most vulgar way... the same woman who posed feeding a dog in an American flag.


Like or hate her, there is no need to falsely attribute statements she didn’t make however.  It is just demonizing someone.


----------



## rylah (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yup.  I can’t find any record of anyone saying that however.
> 
> 
> 
> Like or hate her, there is no need to falsely attribute statements she didn’t make however.  It is just demonizing someone.



Now you're just in denial of facts you don't want to face.

She fed a dog wrapped in an Aemrican flag as a promo.

She did describe her _"warm feelings for Holocaust'..._

...as a dog whistle to 'Omar's fans in the KKK.

This is your US, this you refuse to digest.

But Israel, we're saner than you.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> Why do you have to phrase it that way? Is it reserved to single out Jews?



Which part, the last sentence?   Not singling out Jews. 





rylah said:


> I've never seen you describe any Arab party in Israel like that,
> despite following an extremely militaristic rightist ideology.



The Arab parties for the most part seem to have little power and the more extreme get banned.  If one of their extremists (particularly one who admired a mass murderer or defended terrorists) were to rise to the top I’d feel the same.  It is unlikely to happen though.



rylah said:


> Why don't you dare ascribe such terms to Arab parties?



They aren’t anywhere close to being in power or having any affect on the nation or it’s population.  Every country has it’s nuttier or dangerous political fringes, right?  And no one says much about because the don’t have a c nance in hell of acting on their proposed policies.  It’s just that now we are starting see parties and ideologies that were once considered fringe actually attain power in the mainstream (and not just in Israel) and these are not ideologies that tend to treat minority populations well.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> Israel is a small family house.
> 
> I've voted for him after he welcomed me into his house.
> 
> ...


If a person admires and hangs a picture of a terrorist in his house and defends terrorist actions, I would have to seriously question it what kind of person it is who‘s house I am in and if I want to be there.  It doesn’t seem any different than Palestians making a martyr out of a man who firebombed a school bus.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> Now you're just in denial of facts you don't want to face.
> 
> She fed a dog wrapped in an Aemrican flag as a promo.
> 
> ...


Actually, I seem to be the only one who HAS the facts.  I provided the actual quote.  There is enough legitimate stuff to criticize her so why make something up?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I just see the “apartheid” slogan as a convenient slur for those who aren’t real concerned with accuracy in their use of language.


Projection much?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Projection much?


Make an effort to learn the terms you use. 

Careless much?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> Now you're just in denial of facts you don't want to face.
> 
> She fed a dog wrapped in an Aemrican flag as a promo.
> 
> ...



I had to look up the Tlaib/dog/flag thing, because I had never heard of that one.  And wouldn’t you know, it’s a case of manufactured outrage over nothing.  Seriously?




The picture is for National Dog Day.  The dog in question is not “wrapped in an American flag”, it’s wearing a pet costume in the Stars and Stripes motif.  A perfectly innocent act.  We do that here.  We dress our pets in silly costumes to commemorate special days 

Here is another example, and one with an Israeli flag…






We Americans love to have our pets celebrate holidays with us and is what Tlaib is doing.  Find something legitimate to be outraged over.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Make an effort to learn the terms you use.
> 
> Careless much?


No.  But you are since you clearly did not read what I wrote but instead got trigged when your brain seized on the word “apartheid”.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No.  But you are since you clearly did not read what I wrote but instead got trigged when your brain seized on the word “apartheid”.


I think you were triggered when called out for just copying and pasting slogans you don’t understand.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I think you were triggered when called out for just copying and pasting slogans you don’t understand.


No slogans, but I understand why would think so when you can’t process more than a bumper sticker’s worth of ideas at any one time.

Have a nice day


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No slogans, but I understand why would think so when you can’t process more than a bumper sticker’s worth of ideas at any one time.
> 
> Have a nice day


Thanks. I’d suggest you attach the trademark symbol when you copy and paste the _apartheid_™ slogan. 

It signifies you’re just using slogans but haven’t taken the time to understand its definition.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Thanks. I’d suggest you attach the trademark symbol when you copy and paste the _apartheid_™ slogan.
> 
> It signifies you’re just using slogans but haven’t taken the time to understand its definition.


Perhaps you can show me where I used this apartheid "slogan" you are so triggered by?


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
⁜→ rylah, _et al_,



rylah said:


> RoccoR my friend,
> 
> let me suggest looking into sources
> more positive, or accepting of Ben Gvir.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

We can only hope that the picture being painted by the opponents of Ben Gvir is an inaccurate portrait.  *IF* Gvir does NOT advocate these changes or incite national, racial, or religious hatred → and further hostility or other acts of violence → *THEN *there will be no probable cause for arrest.  And people like me → that find the current news being published about  Gvir (and his acolytes) → can join me in a good laugh at myself for lending any credibility in the characterization describing Gvir.

I am not about the glass being either half full or half empty.  What is important is what is in the glass and what it is that we need it to be (Context, Caliber, and Content).




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Perhaps you can show me where I used this apartheid "slogan" you are so triggered by?


Perhaps you can read your earlier post which included the _apartheid_™ slogan which caused you to become so triggered when pointed out.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Perhaps you can read your earlier post which included the _apartheid_™ slogan which caused you to become so triggered when pointed out.


Ahhh...I see, the mere mention of _apartheid_ is enough to trigger you.  No need to retreat to your safe place, I'll be careful not to use  "_that word_" around you.





_Disclaimer: this thread contains some content that viewers might find uncomfortable.  Discretion is advised.  Not resonsible for for any psychiatric distress, destroyed hair, chewed pillows or rampant overeating that may occur as a result._


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
⁜→ rylah, _et al_,

While America has fallen down on its pledge that ALL people have the same rights to protection under the law, nonetheless that is the obligation.



rylah said:


> What country is obliged to give equal rights to subjects of an enemy state?


*(COMMENT)

IF* you look at the composition of the American Population, *THEN* you will see that there are people that have come from nearly every nation that America has had a conflict.  IF you are a foreign national, *THEN* in the US you have equal protection under the law.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Ahhh...I see, the mere mention of _apartheid_ is enough to trigger you.  No need to retreat to your safe place, I'll be careful not to use  "_that word_" around you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see merely correcting your ignorance regarding terms and definitions leaves you triggered.

That's so... racist.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2022)

Race, Apartheid, and Settler Colonialism​


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Which part, the last sentence?   Not singling out Jews.



The part where you ascribe  " rightwing authoritarianism and nationalism"
to Jewish majority parties, comparing them to Iran and Saudi Arabia,
yet relate no harm to any Arab majority parties in Israel,
despite their open Pan-Arab ideology.

Only used to frame Jews.



Coyote said:


> The Arab parties for the most part seem to have little power and the more extreme get banned.  If one of their extremists (particularly one who admired a mass murderer or defended terrorists) were to rise to the top I’d feel the same.  It is unlikely to happen though.



Yeah sure...little power.

Despite the result of the previous elections,
gave us a government totally dependent on those
Arab parties, which rightist ideology contradicts your narrative,
as much as associating with any notion of power, and responsibility.


They're only allowed to be described as "helpless victims" of powerful Jews.



Coyote said:


> They aren’t anywhere close to being in power or having any affect on the nation or it’s population.  Every country has it’s nuttier or dangerous political fringes, right?  And no one says much about because the don’t have a c nance in hell of acting on their proposed policies.  It’s just that now we are starting see parties and ideologies that were once considered fringe actually attain power in the mainstream (and not just in Israel) and these are not ideologies that tend to treat minority populations well.



Much lower percentage of Jews vote in US elections,
yet the power associated with them is beyond cosmic.

Of course, nothing shows a sincere concern for minorities
than singling out Israel for its Arab parties and diverse
population, and never a word about the total absence
of non-Arabs in either of Pal-Arab govts.

Racism of low expectation?


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> If a person admires and hangs a picture of a terrorist in his house and defends terrorist actions, I would have to seriously question it what kind of person it is who‘s house I am in and if I want to be there.  It doesn’t seem any different than Palestians making a martyr out of a man who firebombed a school bus.



A school bus is no threat to anyone.

Deterrence against Islamist suicide bombing,
and sniping babies in the carriage is a different thing.

If you don't see the difference, you need hospitalization.


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Actually, I seem to be the only one who HAS the facts.  I provided the actual quote.  There is enough legitimate stuff to criticize her so why make something up?



Actually, you seem to be potently insane.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Actually, you seem to be potently insane.


We can easily resolve this if you provide the actual complete quote  where she said what you claim. 

Or you can keep trolling.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> A school bus is no threat to anyone.


Agree




rylah said:


> Deterrence against Islamist suicide bombing,
> and sniping babies in the carriage is a different thing.


It certainly is.  I wasn"t referring to actions against terrorists so I am not sure what your point is.




rylah said:


> If you don't see the difference, you need hospitalization.


You are the only who seems to be mixing things up here.


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I had to look up the Tlaib/dog/flag thing, because I had never heard of that one.  And wouldn’t you know, it’s a case of manufactured outrage over nothing.  Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 725502
> 
> ...



Ah, when it's stripes and stars - it's merely a pet theme costume,

when it's Magen David - it's a "dog with an Israeli flag"?

All you show is zero intent for a sincere discourse.


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Ahhh...I see, the mere mention of _apartheid_ is enough to trigger you.  No need to retreat to your safe place, I'll be careful not to use  "_that word_" around you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hollie is not the problem pointing out your rabid racism.

It's your framing Jews as of a "different" race and the "wrong" skin color,
and total content with no Jews and Africans in either of the Pal-Arab governments.

How is this different from the KKK,
or Sarsour rallying in blackface?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> A school bus is no threat to anyone.
> 
> Deterrence against Islamist suicide bombing,
> and sniping babies in the carriage is a different thing.
> ...


WHAT THREAT WAS THIS?

This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​

I await your response.


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> We can easily resolve this if you provide the actual complete quote  where she said what you claim.
> 
> Or you can keep trolling.



Stop spamming.

There's a thread specifically about that.






						D-Tlaib:  ""There’s always kind of a calming feeling, I tell folks, when I think of the Holocaust"
					

D-Tlaib:   "There’s always kind of a calming feeling, I tell folks, when I think of the Holocaust, and the tragedy of the Holocaust."  :wtf:  Welcome to the New Socialist Pro-Tertorist Anti-Semitic Democratic Party...   Rashida Tlaib slammed by House GOP over statement that Holocaust gives her...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> WHAT THREAT WAS THIS?
> 
> This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​
> 
> I await your response.



The threat of degenerates with ambitions.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Degenerates be degenerates.


That wasn't the question, doofus.


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That wasn't the question, doofus.



That's the answer.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> The part where you ascribe  " rightwing authoritarianism and nationalism"
> to Jewish majority parties, comparing them to Iran and Saudi Arabia,


What?   I don’t know if it is intentional or you just don’t understand what I wrote.  Go back and read my response in the context of the question you asked me.  Verbatim, this was what I said:

_The trend to rightwing authoritarianism and nationalism is not unique to Israel. As to the Arab states, I've said my thoughts on Saudi Arabia and Iran's human rights abused. don't see how it's relevant to what is currently going on in Israeli politics other than to divert._

“As to the Arab states..” Was a response to your question to me about Arab states.  I’m not comparing Israel to the non-democratic states like Saudi Arabia or Iran.

How about we try to be honest about what each of us says?

As far as comparisons, I think it IS comparable to shifts we are seeing in other democratic countries such as Hungary and Poland, particularly with the threats (or promises) to remake the judiciary.  An independent judiciary is one of the pillars for a functional democracy and it is usually one of the first to be corrupted.



rylah said:


> yet relate no harm to any Arab majority parties in Israel,
> despite their open Pan-Arab ideology.
> 
> Only used to frame Jews.
> ...



Isn’t it pretty rare for Arab parties to be in a governing coalition?  This last election produced a fragile coalition and divided government that didn’t last right?  Either way, I am not seeing what that has to do with current coalition government which seems much more unified ideologically as well as far right.



rylah said:


> Much lower percentage of Jews vote in US elections,
> yet the power associated with them is beyond cosmic.



Are you saying few few American Jews vote?




rylah said:


> Of course, nothing shows a sincere concern for minorities
> than singling out Israel for its Arab parties and diverse
> population, and never a word about the total absence
> of non-Arabs in either of Pal-Arab govts.
> ...



What does any of this have to with the extremism in the new government?  With a high level ministerial post promised to a man who openly admired a terrorist and wants to “remake” the judiciary?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Hollie is not the problem pointing out your rabid racism.
> 
> It's your framing Jews as of a "different" race and the "wrong" skin color,
> and total content with no Jews and Africans in either of the Pal-Arab governments.
> ...


What?  Are you nuts or just demented?  I haven’t even talked about race or skin color!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Ah, when it's stripes and stars - it's merely a pet theme costume,
> 
> when it's Magen David - it's a "dog with an Israeli flag"?
> 
> *All you show is zero intent for a sincere discourse.*


It is ALL pet costumes.  I did not say “a dog with an Israeli flag” it was examples of pet costumes.

You’re laughable.  I have been attempting to sincerely discuss this (and had NO problem with Rocco) yet you, from your FIRST response, did anything but.  Maybe you should spend less energy and time parsing words in order to find something (like pet costumes) to be outraged about and more time having an actual discussion.  It’s entirely up to you.  I’m not interested in trying to discuss things with some who had no intent in honest discourse.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: A Possible Shift
> ⁜→ rylah, _et al_,
> 
> ...


That is well said…


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Ah, when it's stripes and stars - it's merely a pet theme costume,





rylah said:


> when it's Magen David - it's a "dog with an Israeli flag"?
> 
> All you show is zero intent for a sincere discourse.


*In line with honest discourse*, let’s talk about your tweet image.

Image one is indeed a Palestinian donkey draped in an Israeli flag.

Image two, is NOT the same donkey.  In fact is a donkey that had been killed in an Israeli airstrike in Gaza in 2014.









						Palestinians burn the donkey, who was killed earlier by an Israeli...
					

Palestinians burn the donkey, who was killed earlier by an Israeli air strike in Rafah in the southern Gaza Strip, on August 6 while Israeli and Palestinian delegations prepared for crunch talks in...



					www.gettyimages.ch


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 16, 2022)

Coyote said:


> We can easily resolve this if you provide the actual complete quote  where she said what you claim.
> 
> Or you can keep trolling.


It is a Zionist mainstay to misquote people then complain about what they did not say.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is a Zionist mainstay to misquote people then complain about what they did not say.


I find it seems common among the ideologically rabid.  It isn't enough to take actual stuff, you have to warp it for maximum demonization.  Which has me wondering what this new further right coalition will do with or to the judiciary.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 17, 2022)

RE:  Burning the Donkey
SUBTOPIC:  Off-Topic
※→. et al,



Coyote said:


> Image one is indeed a Palestinian donkey draped in an Israeli flag.
> 
> Image two, is NOT the same donkey.  In fact is a donkey that had been killed in an Israeli airstrike in Gaza in 2014.


*(COMMENT)*

I have seen things like this before (in Vietnam).

As usual, the Palestinians are not doing a very good job.

Large - dead animals killed like this are burned in place to eliminate the smell the rotting carcass gives off if incineration is not done quickly.   





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)

US University Student Government Adopts Resolution Declaring Israel Apartheid State
					

The Ohio-based Case Western Reserve University student government adopted on Tuesday a resolution declaring Israel an apartheid state.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				







The Case Western Reserve University campus. (Photo: Rick Dikeman, via Wikimedia Commons)

The Ohio-based Case Western Reserve University student government adopted on Tuesday a resolution declaring Israel an apartheid state, the official Palestinian news agency WAFA reported.

According to The Observer, the student newspaper of CWRU, “after years of debate, the Undergraduate Student Government (USG) of Case Western Reserve University took a strong stance against the actions of the Israeli government, the military-industrial complex and the prison-industrial complex.”

The resolution, which was authored by the CWRU chapter of the pro-Palestinian college student activism organization Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), was overwhelmingly passed by a vote of 35 to 17, with seven abstentions.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2022)

Israel: Why the apartheid label is not enough​


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 19, 2022)

Oasis of democracy: Arab Muslim Israeli Supreme Court Justice 
i24NEWS


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Palestinians: “Our goal has never been peace”


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Palestinians: “Our goal has never been peace”


If your version of peace involves surrender, the Palestinians are not interested.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> If your version of peace involves surrender, the Palestinians are not interested.


United Arab Emirates: A warm peace with Israel transforming the Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> United Arab Emirates: A warm peace with Israel transforming the Middle East


What does that have to do with my post?


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What does that have to do with my post?


United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Hakeem Jeffries, frontrunner to replace House Speaker Nancy Pelosi: Clearly, Israel is a democracy…


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Ahmad Al-Sarraf, “Israel is committed to democracy while we refuse to even speak of it. Israel has given minorities rights that citizens in Arab countries do not even dream of. Freedom of worship exceeds any Arab or Islamic country.” The day we failed to learn from it - Kuwait Times


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Faiz Abu Shamala: “I wish for Palestinians a fraction of what Israel has. They replace the prime minister and enjoy democracy. Allah gave us a president who butchered democracy, buried our dreams, and swore not to leave until he dies."

https://israelhayom.com/2022/06/21/we-have-no-illusions-about-lapid-premiership-pa-official-says/


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel: Why the apartheid label is not enough​


“For Israelis, the apartheid accusation is nonsensical, including an Arab Israeli with a degree from an Israeli university free to travel to Jordan to earn a doctorate and pursue a successful career as an educator.” 

Avi Benlolo: Don't let 'apartheid' bus ads in St. John’s fool you — in Israel, the idea is laughable


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab Muslim Israeli Supreme Court Justice i24NEWS


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation


Has nothing to do with Israel/Palestine.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel: Why the apartheid label is not enough​


Israel’s “apartheid“ policy against Arabs: Sharing advanced healthcare techniques with Arabs from United Arab Emirates embassy in Israel


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Has nothing to do with Israel/Palestine.


Palestine is a Western term for Israel, birdbrain.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Black South African who lived under apartheid: Calling Israel apartheid is malicious and slanderous. It betrays those who actually suffered apartheid. Most South Africans know that calling Israel apartheid is false.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Has nothing to do with Israel/Palestine.


Palestine is an English word, dumb dumb. It’s a standard Western term for Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)

Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


Israel Oasis of Democracy: Arab Muslim Israeli Supreme Court Justice 
i24NEWS


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


Ahmad Al-Sarraf, “Israel is committed to democracy while we refuse to even speak of it. Israel has given minorities rights that citizens in Arab countries do not even dream of. Freedom of worship exceeds any Arab or Islamic country.” The day we failed to learn from it - Kuwait Times


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


Faiz Abu Shamala: “I wish for Palestinians a fraction of what Israel has. They replace the prime minister and enjoy democracy. Allah gave us a president who butchered democracy, buried our dreams, and swore not to leave until he dies."

https://israelhayom.com/2022/06/21/we-have-no-illusions-about-lapid-premiership-pa-official-says/


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


Muslim human rights activist Raheel Raza: “The beautiful nation of Israel is the only liberal democracy in the area, where one can find gender equality and freedom for its citizens.”

On Israel's President's Conference


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


Arab-Israeli Yoseph Haddad: “For Arab Israelis, there is no apartheid. 
Palestinians live under the control of the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank or under the control of the terrorist group Hamas in Gaza.”

Amnesty tries to distort my Arab identity and dismantle Israel - opinion


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Apartheid is Different to South Africa's, but it is Still Apartheid | Khaled Elgindy​


Maajid Nawaz: Israel, only democracy in the Middle East...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2022)

Connections, Episode 3: Apartheid Israel with Norman Finkelstein​


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Connections, Episode 3: Apartheid Israel with Norman Finkelstein​


Arab-Israeli Yoseph Haddad: “For Arabs in Israel, there is no apartheid. Palestinians live under the control of the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank or under the control of the terrorist group Hamas in Gaza.”

Amnesty tries to distort my Arab identity and dismantle Israel - opinion


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 25, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Short Perspective
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

In describing the image of the Arab Palestinians in the first quarter of the 21st Century, the most prominent characteristic is their need to be the center of constant attention the most accurate portrayal of them as the victim at the hands of those that will not capitulate to Arab Palestinian demands.  The Arab Palestinian see themselves as a special case, that they so desperately require need to alter the definition of behavioral terms so they can be included as deserving special consideration.
.


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel: Why the apartheid label is not enough   ​


.
*(COMMENT)*
.
The Arab Palestinian want the greater international community to think of them as disadvantaged candidates for self-determination over that of any other population category.  

The Arab Palestinians are in a separate category of people; but, not unique.  The State of Emergency that has kept Palestine Authority President Mahmoud Abbas in control is a population that cannot support themselves and cannot institute governmental guidelines that they have discarded.  The Arab Palestinians have a group of people who are responsible for governing it; but are unable to successfully perform the normal functions of government and be self-sustaining.
.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Short Perspective
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> ...


You shouldn't call the government in Ramallah the Palestinian Authority.

It is not.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You shouldn't call the government in Ramallah the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> It is not.


Faiz Abu Shamala: “I wish for Palestinians a fraction of what Israel has. They replace the prime minister and enjoy democracy. Allah gave us a president who butchered democracy, buried our dreams, and swore not to leave until he dies."

https://israelhayom.com/2022/06/21/we-have-no-illusions-about-lapid-premiership-pa-official-says/


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Faiz Abu Shamala: “I wish for Palestinians a fraction of what Israel has. They replace the prime minister and enjoy democracy. Allah gave us a president who butchered democracy, buried our dreams, and swore not to leave until he dies."
> 
> https://israelhayom.com/2022/06/21/we-have-no-illusions-about-lapid-premiership-pa-official-says/


Nice deflection.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection.


Apartheid Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2022)

Dr Norman Finkelstein on the 2021 Gaza escalation and Israeli ‘Apartheid’​


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 28, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: Poor Depiction
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,

I must be confused.  Dr Finkelstein is talking about Operation Pillar Defense, nearly a decade ago (2012) --- and --- Protective Edge, from 2014.



P F Tinmore said:


> Dr Norman Finkelstein on the 2021 Gaza escalation and Israeli ‘Apartheid’​


*(COMMENT)*

So, what is the point of this presentation?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Poor Depiction
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> ...


What has changed and what is the same.


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 28, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israeli Apartheid
> SUBTOPIC: Poor Depiction
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> ...


Dr Finkelstein who has no credentials regarding the Middle East was denied tenure and has been unemployed for many years. He’s a crackpot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 2, 2022)

Salma Karmi-Ayyoub on 'Nation Law: Israeli Apartheid State' at Palestine Expo 2019​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 3, 2022)

Arab-Israeli Yoseph Haddad: “For Arab Israelis, there is no apartheid. Palestinians live under the control of the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank or under the control of the terrorist group Hamas in Gaza.”

Amnesty tries to distort my Arab identity and dismantle Israel - opinion


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (Dec 4, 2022)

RE: Israeli Apartheid
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinians have no understanding of their claim.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have yet to be able to justify their claim.  And the HoAP has yet to be able to articulate who the colonial power is that they claim is behind their claim.  And!  The HoAP has not put forth a single solution that will not widen the conflict and rain down greater havoc than what the status quo holds now.


>





> #SupportPalestine #BDS #Yemen #Kashmir #Assange
> @ChristineJameis
> Irish MEP Clare Daly: "It was Britain that planted the seeds of Israel’s apartheid regime in Palestine.”


*(COMMENT)*
.
One needs only to look at the history between the Irish and the UK to understand the reasoning for the MEP Daily outburst.  The Irish don't have a dog in the fight but they will not pass up an opportunity to bad-mouth their neighbor.  But they have no positive contribution to make towards regional peace any more than the HoAP has.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Jews made the desert bloom…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Speaker of the US House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi in Israel: “The greatest political achievement of the 20th century was the establishment of the State of Israel. I am very proud that America is Israel's oldest ally with shared democratic values.”

https://main.knesset.gov.il/EN/News/PressReleases/Pages/press16222q.aspx

John F. Kennedy: “Israel carries the shield of democracy and it honors the sword of freedom; and no area of the world has ever had an overabundance of democracy and freedom.”

Speech by Senator John F. Kennedy, Zionists of America Convention, Statler Hilton Hotel, New York, NY | The American Presidency Project


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Anti-Israel Pakistani Muslim, willing to die for “Palestine”, visits Israel and is impressed with its immense diversity, and realizes Israel is not an apartheid state. “If you want to see racism, go to Saudi Arabia as a non-Arab.”


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> What a bunch of baloney!
> 
> Just to exemplify how low the guy went....
> 
> ...



Facts are very upsetting and triggering to Leftists, Democrats, atheists, and Israel-haters.
There is a lot of nested overlap among these categories.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 9, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Disgusting lies by supporters of murderous terrorists.
Sickening.  You promote terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> Disgusting lies by supporters of murderous terrorists.
> Sickening.  You promote terrorism.


Ahhh, the old terrorist smear campaign.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 9, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab-Israeli Yoseph Haddad: For Arab Israelis, there is no apartheid. Palestinians live under the control of the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank or under the control of the terrorist group Hamas in Gaza.

Amnesty tries to distort my Arab identity and dismantle Israel - opinion


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2022)

Velshi On Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: The Right To Exist Goes Both Ways | MSNBC​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Velshi On Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: The Right To Exist Goes Both Ways | MSNBC​


Palestinian “cleric”: “Our doctrine is extermination of the Jews”

Hamas Sermon from the Gaza Strip: Our Doctrine Entails Exterminating the Jews


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 14, 2022)

Norman Finkelstein on Israel & What's happening Here​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahhh, the old terrorist smear campaign.




Prominent Muslim physician and human rights activist Dr. Qanta Ahmed: Israelis seek peace, palestinians oppose peace…

Qanta Ahmed: Israel-UAE agreement will likely lead more Arab nations to recognize Jewish state


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>




Black South African who lived under apartheid: Calling Israel apartheid is malicious and slanderous. It betrays those who actually suffered apartheid. Most South Africans know that calling Israel apartheid is false.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Norman Finkelstein on Israel & What's happening Here​


Khaled Abu Toameh: The false apartheid smear against Israel

“The false allegations also come from incorrectly confusing the nearly two million Israeli Arabs -- who make up about 21% of Israel's population and are full citizens of Israel -- with thousands of Arabs whose families left Israel when five Arab counties attacked Israel in 1948. After the Arab armies lost the war they had started, they were surprised to find that they were not welcomed back. They have since settled in other countries – such as Lebanon, Jordan, and the West -- as "Palestinians," but arenot citizens of Israel and therefore, of course, not subject to Israeli laws... If all the Arabs in the area are called "Palestinians," however, it makes it easier to claim grievances, merited or not.”


Israeli Arabs, however, have full citizenship, including the right to vote and to public demonstration. They are represented in all levels of government, including positions as members of Knesset (parliament), in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and as Supreme Court justices. Israeli Arabs hold positions as high-ranking officers in the Israel Defense Forces, including that of major-general in the Central Command.
Israeli Arabs are deans, department heads, scientists, and professors at prestigious universities and hospitals. They are news anchors, journalists, actors, athletes, and are represented in every aspect of Israeli society.

The Apartheid Libel to Destroy Israel


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Norman Finkelstein on Israel & What's happening Here​


Crackpot Finkelstein denied tenure, claiming Jews exploit the Holocaust.










						Controversial professor denied tenure at DePaul
					






					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Khaled Abu Toameh: The false apartheid smear against Israel
> 
> “The false allegations also come from incorrectly confusing the nearly two million Israeli Arabs -- who make up about 21% of Israel's population and are full citizens of Israel -- with thousands of Arabs whose families left Israel when five Arab counties attacked Israel in 1948. After the Arab armies lost the war they had started, they were surprised to find that they were not welcomed back. They have since settled in other countries – such as Lebanon, Jordan, and the West -- as "Palestinians," but arenot citizens of Israel and therefore, of course, not subject to Israeli laws... If all the Arabs in the area are called "Palestinians," however, it makes it easier to claim grievances, merited or not.”
> 
> ...





MartyNYC said:


> with thousands of Arabs whose families left Israel when five Arab counties attacked Israel in 1948. After the Arab armies lost the war they had started, they were surprised to find that they were not welcomed back.


The 1948 war was not the cause of the refugees.

BTW, the Arab armies did not lose that war.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)

Irish lawmakers call for actions against Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

[/QUOTE]



[/QUOTE]


P F Tinmore said:


>



United Arab Emirates Embassy in Israel…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Emirates Airlines direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Irish lawmakers call for actions against Israel​



Barack Obama awards US Medal of Freedom to former Israeli President Shimon Peres for his “contribution to world peace” President Obama Honors Israeli President Shimon Peres


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Joe Biden: “My love for Israel is deep-rooted”

Remarks by President Biden at Israeli Presidential Medal of Honor Reception | The White House


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Egypt Air direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Royal Air Maroc direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>




King of Morocco to Israel: “I am pleased with the steps taken for the resumption of contacts between our two countries. I am convinced that we shall make this momentum sustainable in order to promote the prospects of peace for all peoples in the region.”

Moroccan king says he hopes ties with Israel will encourage regional peace


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>




“For Israelis, the apartheid accusation is nonsensical, including an Arab Israeli with a degree from an Israeli university free to travel to Jordan to earn a doctorate and pursue a successful career as an educator.”

Avi Benlolo: Don't let 'apartheid' bus ads in St. John’s fool you — in Israel, the idea is laughable

Arab-Israeli Yoseph Haddad: For Arab Israelis, there is no apartheid. Palestinians live under the control of the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank or under the control of the terrorist group Hamas in Gaza.

Amnesty tries to distort my Arab identity and dismantle Israel - opinion


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Maajid Nawaz: Israel, only democracy in the Middle East...


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israel Oasis of Democracy: Arab Muslim Israeli Supreme Court Justice
i24NEWS

Ahmad Al-Sarraf, Kuwait Times: “Israel is committed to democracy while we refuse to even speak of it. Israel has given minorities rights that citizens in Arab countries do not even dream of. Freedom of worship exceeds any Arab or Islamic country.” The day we failed to learn from it - Kuwait Times


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)

[/QUOTE]


United Arab Emirates Embassy in Israel…


[/QUOTE]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Emirates Airlines direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Maajid Nawaz: Israel, only democracy in the Middle East...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Egypt Air direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



You‘re a psycho, posting about Israel on a messageboard since 2009 as Egyptians travel to Israel.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


You’re a mental patient, posting on a messageboard about Israel since 2009 while Israel is the only democracy in the region.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


You’re mentally fucked up, posting on a messageboard about Israel since 2009 while Arabs from United Arab Emirates travel to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> You’re mentally fucked up, posting on a messageboard about Israel since 2009 while Arabs from United Arab Emirates travel to Israel.


So? Has nothing to do with Palestine.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So? Has nothing to do with Palestine.


You’re a fucking psycho posting since 2009 about Israel on a messageboard. Palestine was a fake Roman name for ancient Israel…






Israel…


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

Arab Muslim human rights activist, former Miss Iraq Sarah Idan: “There is no apartheid in Israel. I am an Arab myself who has been to Israel and it was nothing like apartheid which was imposed by one set of people on another in the same country. The Palestinians are self-governing, they’re not ruled by the Israelis.”

“Zionism is believing that Israel has the right to exist, and it’s unfair that so many Muslims don’t see this when Islam is the second largest religion in the world practiced in so many countries Muslim-majority countries in the Middle East, Asia, and Europe. So, it’s really unfair that this small piece of land isn’t allowed to be the Jewish state.”

“Arabs hold high government positions including as members of the Knesset and ambassadors to foreign countries. What amazes me is that people use this term [apartheid], but what happened in South Africa was done by the government to its own people. What we have in Israel is a war between two nations.”

“They’re two different nations. They’re two different governments. How can you apply the term apartheid to the country? All Arabs who live in Israel have exactly the same rights as Israelis.”

There’s no apartheid in Israel, says Arab beauty queen


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So? Has nothing to do with Palestine.



Abdullah al-Hadlaq, writer, Al-Watan, Kuwait: “When the state of Israel was established in 1948 there was no state called palestine. Where did we get that name which we have been defending? It didn’t exist.” Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So? Has nothing to do with Palestine.


This Arab was told he was a “palestinian” until he conducted research and learned that “palestine” and “palestinians” never existed…


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


South African Friends of Israel (SA instituted and later abolished apartheid) spoke with human rights activist and former Miss Iraq Sarah Idan who visited Israel: There is no apartheid in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

Khaled Abu Toameh: The false apartheid smear against Israel

“The false allegations also come from incorrectly confusing the nearly two million Israeli Arabs -- who make up about 21% of Israel's population and are full citizens of Israel -- with thousands of Arabs whose families left Israel when five Arab counties attacked Israel in 1948. After the Arab armies lost the war they had started, they were surprised to find that they were not welcomed back. They have since settled in other countries – such as Lebanon, Jordan, and the West -- as "Palestinians," but arenot citizens of Israel and therefore, of course, not subject to Israeli laws... If all the Arabs in the area are called "Palestinians," however, it makes it easier to claim grievances, merited or not.”

Israeli Arabs, however, have full citizenship, including the right to vote and to public demonstration. They are represented in all levels of government, including positions as members of Knesset (parliament), in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and as Supreme Court justices. Israeli Arabs hold positions as high-ranking officers in the Israel Defense Forces, including that of major-general in the Central Command.
Israeli Arabs are deans, department heads, scientists, and professors at prestigious universities and hospitals. They are news anchors, journalists, actors, athletes, and are represented in every aspect of Israeli society.
The Apartheid Libel to Destroy Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

rylah said:


>


This blows a hole in the all Palestinians are Arabs trope.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 1, 2023)

Israeli apartheid doesn’t exist. At all.


----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> This blows a hole in the all Palestinians are Arabs trope.



No, it blows the Arab supremacist lies about apartheid,
and their racist exploitation of the African cause.

How is Linda Sarsour wearing blackface
any different from the apartheid lie?


----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)

Do Arab supremacists even allow Africans,
in any of their Pal-Arab governments?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Saturday at 4:36 PM)

This is Apartheid Webinar, 22 March 2021​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sunday at 1:59 PM)

Diana Buttu & Gideon Levy: Israel's New Far-Right Gov't Entrenches Apartheid System with US Support​


----------



## rylah (Sunday at 4:47 PM)

P F Tinmore said:


> This is Apartheid Webinar, 22 March 2021​



What do you call a state of exclusive Arab domination,

over the entire Middle East and North Africa?


----------

